# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Καρδερινες

## jimi gats

Προσπαθησα να το ξαναγραψω αλαλ δε ξερω αν δημοσιευτηκε αλλου...
Λοιπον θα ηθελα να μιλησουμε για τις καρδερινες εκτροφης...
Δε ξερω τι συμβαινει απο πλευρα συλλογων στην ελλαδα...Δε ξερω αν υπαρχει καρεδερινα εληνικης εκτροφης....ή αν οι καρδερινες ειαν ιεισαγωγης ,σιβηριας η ενα μιγμα απο αυτες...

Θα ηθελα να εκφερω εγωτο πως βλέπω τη καρδερινα ελληνικης εκτροφης..
Για μενα δε γινεται αν εκτρεφεις καρδερινες αν οι αρχικοι γεννητορες δεν ειναι προιον αιχμαλωσιας..Το ιδιο έγινε και με το αγριο καναρινι.
Οποτε καθε σοβαρος εκτροφεας που θα θελησει να ασχοληθει με την ελληνικη καρδερινα ,η κάθε σοβαρος συλλγος θα πρεπει να προμηθευτει απο τη φυση γεννητορες...Πως ????Μα πιανοντας τους φυσικα με αδεια απο το δασαρχειο ,και χαρτια για περιορισμενο αρ πουλιών με σκοπο οχι φυσικα τη πωληση αλαλ την συστηματικη ενασχοληση με το πουλι αυτο για ολοκληρες γενιες... με στοχο να δημιουργηθει η ελληνικη καρδερινα ελληνικης εκτροφης ,οπου η Ενασχοληση  θα αφορα οχι μονο χρωματισμους αλλα και καθορισμο φωνης και εκπαιδευσης.
οι Γεννιες που θα δημιουργηθουν θα πρεπει να φερουν δαχτυλιδι με το ονομα της ομοσπονδιας ,τα αρχικα του εκτροφεα κτλ και να μην εινα ιτα πονηρα δαχτυλιδια που βλε΄πουμε κατα καιρους...
Σημερα στη χωρα μας και σε ολα τα πετ σοπ δε βλεπεις καρδερινες εκτροφης...Σε ολα τα πετ τωρα αν πας θα δεις 100 αδες πλαδακια....
Επισης την ανοιξη αρχιζει σαφαρι ευρεσης φωλιων ..Καθε φωλια 3αρα ,4αρα,5αρα κοστιζει απο 150 ευρω και ανω...τα πουλακια θα δαχτυλιδωθουν...
και θα πωληθουν ως καρδερινες εκτροφης..
Θα ηθελα να επισημανω πως αν υπηρχαν καρδερινες εκτροφης θα ηταν γεματα τα πετ με τετοια πουλια νομιμα και ολα καλα...Αλλα αντι αυτων υπαρχουν πουλια αγρια...
απο το 1473 και μετα καποιοι ανθρωποι αρχιαν την εκτροφη καναρινιων αγριων...Απο τοτε περασαν αρκετοι αιωνες μεχρι να εχουμε σημερα το καναρινι που ξερουμε...Μπορει ομως ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ να περιμενει τοσο πολυ για μια καρδερινα ???αφου μπορει να την εχει σε ποσοτητε ελευθερη στη φυση????
Και αν ασχοληθει καποιος με την εκτροφη της το κανει οχι για τους λογους που ειαπμε αλαλ για να βγλαει χρημα..καθε πουλι ηρεμο με καλες φωνες και ενα ψευτο δαχτυλιδι που βατευει κιολας κανει απο 1000 ευρω και πανω...

Καθε σχολιασμος και αντιλογος δεκτος.

----------


## jk21

δημητρη το θεμα καθυστερησε λογω αναγκης εγκρισης οπως και ολα τα  μηνυματα στα ιθαγενη (ειναι κανονας του φορουμ ) .σε ευχαριστω για την θεση σου με την οποια συμφωνω σε μεγαλο βαθμο .θελω να τοποθετηθω αλλα θα το κανω μαλλον το βραδυ λογω ελλειψης χρονου αυτη τη στιγμη .οι αποψεις ολονων μας θα ειναι χρησιμες σε μια τετοια κουβεντα

----------


## χρηστος

συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε μου γιατί αν δεν το ξεκινήσει κάποιος να αναπαράγει καρδερίνες θα εξαφανιστούν σιγά σιγά οι άγριες πριν από λίγο καιρό αγόρασα ένα ζευγάρι εκτροφής 200 ευρό μου βγήκε ο κούκος αηδόνι και τώρα αρρώστησαν αλλά αμφιβάλω αν είναι εκτροφής
υ.γ δεν είναι μόνο οι καρδερίνες είναι και οι φλώροι οι σπίνοι τα σκαρθάκια και πολλά άλλα πουλιά

----------


## aeras

Το παραπάνω θέμα που έχει τεθεί προς συζήτηση,  δεν το περιορίζουν οι παρακάτω κανόνες?
Κανόνες Χρήσης της Ενότητας "Ιθαγενή-Αγριοπούλια"
1. Το GreekBirdClub καταδικάζει και απορρίπτει ως ιδέα και ως πρακτική την τακτική της αιχμαλωσίας άγριων πουλιών, καθώς και την παράνομη παρακράτησή τους
2. Απαγορεύονται οι συζητήσεις που είναι σχετικές με την αιχμαλωσία πουλιών.

----------


## jk21

οι κανονες των ιθαγενων δεν ειναι μονο αυτοι .απο το συνολο τους γινεται σαφες οτι σαν φορουμ δεν αποδεχομαστε σε καμμια περιπτωση οποιαδηποτε παρανομη κρατηση πουλιου γεννημενου στη φυση . ο 7ος κανονας λεει :  Η Ομάδα Διαχείρισης διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί τη δημοσίευση ποστ που παραβιάζει κάποιον απο τους παραπάνω κανόνες. τα μεχρι τωρα ποστ κρινουμε οτι κινουνται στο πνευμα του φορουμ 
τα μεχρι τωρα ποστ που εχουν ανηρτηθει δεν βλεπω να προτρεπουν σε παρανομη αιχμαλωτιση αγριων πουλιων γεννημενων στη φυση ,το αντιθετο μαλιστα αναζητουν τροπο αυτο να σταματησει και σε καποια απο τις θεσεις των μελων ακουγεται σαν προταση αιχμαλωτιση περιορισμενης εκτασης ,ελεγχομενη πληρως που θα γινει καποια στιγμη απο κρατικους φορεις και συμφωνα με ειδικο νομο που αυτη τη στιγμη δεν υπαρχει .για να γινει κατι τετοιο πρεπει να συνηγορησουν ,οπως και στην ευρωπη και οι σχετικοι επιστημονικοι φορεις ωστε οτι και να γινει ,να γινει με σωστο τροπο για το περιβαλλον .

υπαρχει τετοια αναγκη; η δικια μοου θεση ειναι η εξης : ζουμε σε μια χωρα που μεχρι ισως και σημερα μεσα στις ομορφες παραδοσεις της ,εχει και μια ασχημη ,την αποδοχη σαν φυσιολογικο να αιχμαλωτιζονται ,πολλες φορες και με βαναυσο τροπο αγριοπουλια και να φυλακιζονται σε κλουβια .σαφως και κατι τετοιο δεν το αποδεχομαι ,ντρεπομαι για οτι συμβαινει ,νοιωθω συνυπευθυνος και θελω να βρεθει τροπος να αλλαξει .οσο και αν λατρευω αυτα τα πουλια και θα τα ηθελα κοντα μου ,ξερω οτι ο χωρος τους δεν ειναι  τσιμεντουπολεις αλλα η φυση .υπαρχουν 2 κατηγοριες σε αυτα τα πουλια .στη μια ηδη χιλιαδες πουλια υπαρχουν σε καθε σπιτι και καθε χρονο αλλες τοσες και περισσοτερες αιχμαλωτιζονται για να αναπληρωσουν τα ατυχα πουλακια που εκ του φυσικου σε λιγα χρονια πεθαινουν ,κυριως απο την μαστιγα ενος παρασιτου των κοκκιδιων που στη φυση ειναι σε ισορροπια συνηθως ,στην αιχμαλωσια  λογω στρες και χωρων που δεν ειναι καθαροι  (ενας περιορισμενος χωρος  ειναι λογικο να ειναι ετσι οσο και να τον καθαριζεις )  οπως το φυσικο τους σπιτι ,συντομα γιγαντωνεται και τα σκοτωνει .κατι που διαπιστωνουν καθε χρονο ακομα και ατομα που προσπαθουν  πραγματικα να εκθρεψουν παρα να φυλακισουν πουλια .ομως και αυτοι συνεχιζουν .πρεπει να συνεχιστει αυτο ; δεν πρεπει; αν μπορουσε να σταματησει θα ελεγα οκ .ομως δεν μπορουμε να εθελοτυφλουμε .καποιοι θα συνεχισουν να το κανουν για καιρο μεχρι να ερθει η μερα που τα νεα παιδια μεσα απο ενημερωση θα καταλαβουν οτι ακομα και η εκτροφη (πολυ περισσοτερο η απλη αιχμαλωτιση ) δεν ειναι κατι που μπορουν να κανουν χωρις να χανονται αδικα ζωες .το θεμα ειναι αυτο να γινει σωστα ,με νομους ,με επιμορφωση ωστε να γινει βημα για την μειωση της αιχμαλωτισης νεων αγριων πουλιων .με τις υπαρχοντες συνθηκες δεν μπορει να γινει .τωρα στην εκτροφη υπαρχουν λιγοι ρομαντικοι ,πολλοι ανυποπτοι για το τι λαθος κανουν οταν ξεκινουν κατι που δεν ειναι παιχνιδι και ακομη περισσοτεροι που το εχουν δει εμποριο .αν λοιπον κατι τετοιο γινει καποια στιγμη ,για να εχει ουσια ,πρεπει να γινει μονο με νομιμο τροπο ,μονο υστερα απο εκπαιδευση των προσωπων που θα επιλεγουν να το κανουν 

(στη διατροφη των πουλιων αυτων στη φυση ,στις συνηθειες τους ανα εποχη ,στις ασθενεις που τους απειλουν και στους σωστους τροπους αντιμετωπισης τους ,στις μεθοδους αναπαραγωγης ,στους σωστους τροπους καθαριοτητα και υγειηνης ,στους ευρωπαικους νομους για τα προστατευομενα ειδη κλπ ) 



και μονο αν οι σκοποι του δεν ειναι κερδοσκοπικοι .γιατι οσο το κερδος θα μπαινει στη μεση ,ακομα και με νομους ,οπως σε καθε τι στην ελλαδα ,τα παραθυρα για την λαμογια θα υπαρχουν ! φυσικα αυτο μπορει να διαφυλαχθει μονο αν υπαρχει λεπτομερης ελεγχος των εκτροφεων μεσα απο αρχεια αναπαραγωγης και συνεχεις αυτοψιες ελεγκτικων μηχανισμων που θα αποτελουνται απο εκπροσωπους του αρμοδιου υπουργειου,οργανωσεων γ

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω και να ζητησω συγνωμη στο μελος aeras γιατι ενω του απαντω αρχικα στο δικο μου ποστ ,παρελειψα απο λαθος χειρισμο να εγκρινω το δικο του !

----------


## aeras

Όταν παραπάνω λέει (η Ενασχοληση θα αφορα οχι μονο χρωματισμους αλλα και καθορισμο φωνης και εκπαιδευσης). Εκπαίδευση φωνής μόνο από άγρια καρδερίνα της φύσης μπορεί να γίνει απόδειξη οι διαγωνισμοί φωνής όπου και εάν γίνονται στην πολιτισμένη Ευρώπη και όχι μόνο σε αυτήν με καρδερίνες της φύσης της διοργανώνουν. Άρα ο εκτροφέας η θα παίρνει πουλιά από την φύση και θα τους περνά νόμιμα δακτυλίδια η για δασκάλους ότι και να κάνει η φύση θα την πληρώνει, και επωδή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα καλύτερα να ανήκει στα απαγορευμένα είδη, εάν νομιμοποιηθεί από συλλόγους θα υπάρξει και αύξηση νεοεισερχομένων εκτροφέων άρα μεγαλύτερες απώλειες θα έχει η φύση. Άρα και το σαφάρι που αναφέρει παρακάτω θα γιγαντωθεί. Και επειδή νιώθω ότι λογοκρίνομαι διότι το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου δεν αναρτήθηκε, (φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είχα κάνει παράβαση κάποιου από τους κανόνες σας) δεν συνεχίζω στην συζήτηση.

----------


## aeras

Αφαίρεσε τα παράπονα μου με κάλυψες

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου καθε απαντηση που ειναι εντος κανονων (και το παραπονο σου ηταν δικαιο εφοσον ειχε καθυστερησει εντος κανονων δημοσιευση σου παροτι ειχε δημοσιευτει δικια μου απαντηση ) ειναι αποδεκτη και δεν υπαρχει λογος να διαγραφει .σε ευχαριστω που δεν το παρεξηγησες μετα την (ευτυχως ) εγκαιρη εξηγηση μου (που μαλλον και συ δεν ειδες αμεσως    :wink:               )   .    συνεχιζουμε ...

----------


## jimi gats

Φιλε Αερα σου μιλαω με το νικ σου δε ξερω το ονομα σου...Οχι οσον αφορα τις φωνες δε χρειαζεται αγριο πουλί δασκαλος...
Οι φωνες θα ερθουν σιγα σιγα χρονο με το χρονο μην πω αιωνες..Δε με απασχολει ο διαγωνισμος φωνής...Ο διαγωνισμςο φωνής θα έρθει εφοσον εχουν σταθεροποιηθει τα χαρακτηριστικα που πρεπει και αυτο θα γιενι σε βαθος χρονου....
   Διαλογη των καλυτερων πουλιων...
Δε μιλαμε πλεον για αιχμαλωσια...Εφοσον θα ξεκινησει κατι νομιμα ,με αδεια απο δασαρχειο αλλα και κρατικη συνεισφορα ,μετα απ οτο περας ενος ευλογου χρονικου διαστηματος και εφοσον θα εχει σταθεροποιηθει ενας ικανοποιητικος αριθομος πουλιων γεννημενα στο κλουβι,τότε θα εχει τη πολυτελεια ο εκτροφέας να κανει επιλογή τα καλυτερα πουλιά....Δε ξερω αν αυτο που θα βγει σε βαθος χρονου θα ικανοποιει τον ελληνα  η υον οποιοδηποτε...Αλαλ θα ειανι πραγματικα καρδερινα εκτροφης ακομα και αν μην λεει κουβεντα...
οπως εγινε με τα καναρινια οπυ διαφορες οικογενειες δημιουργησαν δικες τους γραμμες ,τις οποιες τις κληρονομησαν απο τους παππουδες στα παιδια και μετα στα εγγονια τους...Σημερα αγνουουμε ποιο ειαν ιτο πραγματικο κελαηδημα του αγριου καναρινιου...Σημερα υπαρχει το αγριο καναρινι ακοαμ ελευθερο και σε μεγαλους αριθμους...
Εγω μιλαω σε μια πραγματικα επιστημονικη προσπαθεια δημιουργιας μεσα απο συλλογους για τη δημιουργια Καρδερινας εκτροφης..
Δε μιλαω για αιχμαλωσια πουλιών ,καταστροφη βιοτοπων...
επειδη δε γνωριζω αρκετα πραγματα για το τι συμβαινει σημερα με τους συλλογους,απλα ρωταω επειδη γυρω μου ακουω καρδεριενς εκτροφης κτλ να μου απαντησουν τι ειδος ειναι   οι καρδερινες που εκτρεφουν...αν ειναι προιον αιχμαλωσιας (φωλιες),αν ειναι  προιον εισαγωγης,αν ειναι προιον ομαδικης δουλειας μεσω συλλογων..Ολα αυτα τα θελω με εγγραφα ,με δαχτυλιδι ελληνικο της Εοο και pediggree των τελευταιων 3 γενιων....
Εαν δεν παρουμε απο κανενα απαντηση τοτε δε θεωρω οτι καποιςο εκτρεφει καρδερινες...Ελληνικες τονιζω...Αν παλι εχει ξενες εισαγωγης,βελγιο ιταλιας σιβηριας κτλ και παλι με χαρτια και δαχτυλιδια ας μας το πει και θα μαι πολυ χαρουμενος....
Και γω θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να αποκτησω γιατι οχι καρδερινες εκτροφης αλλα γιατι να μη ξερουμε τι ακριβως υπαρχει στην ελλαδα?
Ας σταματησει πλεον το παζαρι με τα αγρια και η κερδοσκοπια ...Σε μαγαζι ειδα μεταλαγμενη καρδερινα με ανοικτο δαχτυλιδι...Τν εδιναν 600 ευρω ....Απο οτι εμαθα πηγαινε αθηνα σε εκτροφεα...Δεν ηταν ομως εκτροφης....Ηταν πιασμενη στη φυση...Μια στο τοσο στη φυση γνοτναι καποιες μεταλλαξεις...αυτες για καποιους που κυνηγαν τα πουλια αυτα ειναι χρυσος....

Κατι τελευταιο στα καναρινια οι ρατσες ,οι φωνες τα χρωματα οι μεταλαξεις δεν υπηρχαν απο πριν ουτε εγιναν σε ενα πρωι...Αυτο πρεπει να γινει και με τη καρδερινα...Στο εξωτερικο ισως γινεται....γιατι οχι και εδω που ειναι 1000 φορες ανωτερη  η δικη μας καρεδερινα ,που απο το περιβαλλον που μεγαλωνει εχει φωνες σπινου ,αηδονιου και αλλων πουλιων της ελληνικης υπαθρου????

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για την ανεπισημη εκτροφη που υφισταται αυτη τη στιγμη ,οσο αφορα την εκτροφη του ντοπιου υποειδους ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα (αν   εξαιρεσουμε τις fake απο φωλιες) πολυ περιορισμενη ,με τρομερες δυσκολιες , με γενιες εκτροφης που συνηθως δεν  ξεπερνουν την δευτερη και με τρομερη θνησιμοτητα ακομα και σε οσους εχουν δει το θεμα σοβαρα και ρομαντικα . το θεμα των κοκκιδιων ειναι υπαρκτο και δυσκολα ξεπερνιεται ,ενω και οι χαρακτηρες των πουλιων γεννητορων που ισως καποιοι αποδεχονται την αναπαραγωγη σε αιχμαλωσια ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να περνανε και στους απογονους ... η εγκαταλειψη αυγων ή νεοσσων ειναι κατι συνηθες.δεν ξερω αν αξιζει η θυσια τοσων ψυχων για την επιβιωση και σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης ,ειδικα οταν συνεχιζετε χωρις κανονες....

αν μιλαμε για εκτροφη ξενων υποειδων πχ MAJOR καρδερινες ,εκει υπαρχει συνεχη ροη εισαγωμενων εκτροφης απο χωρες που την εχουν ηδη προχωρησει καποιες γεννεες αλλα και κει υπαρχει μειωμενη αλλα παρομοια συμπεριφορα γονεων ως προς το μεγαλωμα των μικρων ,παρομοια προβληματα με τα κοκκιδια και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει απο την συμμετοχη μου σε σχετικο φορουμ αλλα και συζητησεις μου με εκτροφης φιλασθενεια αυτων των πουλιων κυριως στους μυκητες ,αφου αρκετα πουλια προερχονται απο εξωτερικες εκτροφες που το μονο μελημα τους ηταν η συνεχης καταχρηση φαρμακων ( αντιβιωσεων και κοκκιδιοστατικων σκευασματων που στην ουσια ειναι παλιες αντιβιωσεις με κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση (σουλφοναμιδες).τα φαρμακα αυτα για να εχουν αποτελεσμα θελουν συνεχη χρηση αφου οι αιτιες αναπτυξης των κοκκιδιων ειναι μονιμες στα ιθαγενη (στρεςς αιχμαλωσιας ) και οχι προσωρινες (πχ βρωμικο περιβαλλον ) οπως σε αλλα πουλια που εχουν αποδεχθει την αιχμαλωσια (καναρινια) ή σφαζονται πριν δημιουργηθουν δευτερογενη προβληματα απο τη χρηση τους (κοτες) με αποτελεσμα στην πορεια να δημιουργουνται αλλα προβληματα σε αυτα .ολα αυτα γινονται γιατι αυτο που ενδιαφερει του ξενους μεγαλους εκτροφεις ,ειναι να φευγουν υγειη πουλια απο αυτους ωστε να εχουν κερδος και να μετατοπιζουν τα προβληματα στους αγοραστες...


το τελικο αποτελεσμα; ακομα και αυτοι που πραγματικα θελουν την εκτροφη να προχωρησει και να μειωθει η αισχρη αιχμαλωτιση νεων απο τη φυση ,να βρισκονται σε μεγαλο προβληματισμο ....

----------


## jk21

δημητρη οσο αναφορα την αναφορα σου που ζητας απαντηση απο εκτροφεις και συλλογους ,επειδη μπηκε με τροποποιηση μετα και δεν την ειχα δει ,να σε παρακαλεσω να μην οδηγησει σε αντιπαραθεσεις που θα χαλασουν το θεμα και θα μας οδηγησουν σε κλεισιμο του .ειναι αρκετα ομορφο θεμα και θελουμε ηπιους τονους .οι ευθυνες για οτι συμβαινει ανηκουν σε ολους .οσους τα κανουν και οσους τα ανεχονται .στους δευτερους ειμαι και γω που δεν τα εχω καταγγειλει επισημα σε αρχες.το θεμα ειναι να υπαρξει γονιμη συζητηση για το μελλον .οχι προσωπικες  ή συλλογικες αναφορες!!!

----------


## jimi gats

Δημητρη εδωσες εσυ απαντηση...Οχι δεν υπαρχει καρδερινα εκτροφής ελληνικης και οσο για τις ξενες οπου ακους πολλα κερασια κρατα και μικρο καλαθι..Πολυ φοβαστε για τους συλλογους κτλ...και γω σε συλλογο ανηκω.. Δεν εγραψα για να ανοιξω αντιπαραθεση αλλα αν παρω μια απαντηση..Ειμαι ο ταδε εκροφεας εχω τα πουλια μου απο κει,ακολουθω αυτες τις μεθοδους...ή ειαμι ο τάδε συλλογος εχω σταθεροποιησει αυτην την εκτροφή ,κανω προσπαθειες για αυτο και γι αυτο. και διαθετω αυτα τα πουλια ,,,
Δε προκειται να υπαρχει γονιμη συζητηση για το τιποτα αν δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε ελευθερο διαλογο..Δε ξανατοποθετουμαι στο θεμα την απαντηση την πηρα....
και κατι τετοιο περιμενα...

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη (jimi gats) γεια σου
 Η αρχική εκπαίδευση στα καναρίνια φωνής έγινε με: Μεταφορά των κλουβιών  με νεαρά καναρίνια σε ποτάμια και γενικότερα στην φύση ή παγίδευση αρσενικών πουλιών της φύσης  ώστε να γίνουν οι εκπαιδευτές στα νεαρά καναρίνια. Κάποιοι άλλοι χρησιμοποίησαν και τις δυο μεθόδους ταυτόχρονα.  Είναι δεδομένο ότι από γενιά σε γενιά οι φωνές των εγκλωβισμένων καρδερίνων θα χάνουν σε χροιά σε ένταση και ποικιλία εάν ο εκτροφέας δεν βάλει νέα ακούσματα  το έχασε το παιχνίδι. Τα νέα πουλιά με τις καλές φωνές  θα τα αγοράσει από το περίπτερο?  Δεν μπορεί η σταθεροποιήσει της εκτροφής να ξεκοπεί από την φωνή πρέπει να συμβαδίζουν. Αυτό δεν θέλω και είμαι αντίθετος με τον όποια  νομιμοποίηση της καρδερίνας ακόμα  και με τα αυστηρότερα μέτρα όπως τα  εννοεί ο καθένας από εμάς. Και εγώ δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις γύρω από συλλόγους, ομοσπονδίες και συνομοσπονδίες, όποιος γνωρίζει όπως διατείνεσαι για την βαθιά επιστημονική κουλτούρα των προαναφερθέντων ας μας ενημερώσει. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω (εάν θες με ενημερώνεις) εσύ με πια ιδιότητα, αρμοδιότητα ζητάς πιστοποιητικά νομιμότητας των ιθαγενών?

----------


## Gull

> Δημητρη εδωσες εσυ απαντηση...Οχι δεν υπαρχει καρδερινα εκτροφής ελληνικης και οσο για τις ξενες οπου ακους πολλα κερασια κρατα και μικρο καλαθι..Πολυ φοβαστε για τους συλλογους κτλ...και γω σε συλλογο ανηκω.. Δεν εγραψα για να ανοιξω αντιπαραθεση αλλα αν παρω μια απαντηση..Ειμαι ο ταδε εκροφεας εχω τα πουλια μου απο κει,ακολουθω αυτες τις μεθοδους...ή ειαμι ο τάδε συλλογος εχω σταθεροποιησει αυτην την εκτροφή ,κανω προσπαθειες για αυτο και γι αυτο. και διαθετω αυτα τα πουλια ,,,
> Δε προκειται να υπαρχει γονιμη συζητηση για το τιποτα αν δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε ελευθερο διαλογο..Δε ξανατοποθετουμαι στο θεμα την απαντηση την πηρα....
> και κατι τετοιο περιμενα...


οι καρδερινες που βγαζουν οι ελληνες εκτροφεις δεν ειναι ελληνικες?τι ειναι?

----------


## jimi gats

Με την ιδια αρμοδιοτητηα που εσυ ζητας την απελευθερωση των αγριων πτηνων,με την αρμοδιοτητα του ερασιτεχνη εκτροφεα ,με την αρμοδιοτητα αυτου που αγαπα τα πτηνα συντροφιας κα ιτα εκτρεφει..Δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να εχω καποια αρμοδιοτητα για να μαθω τα αυτονοητα....
ο σκοπος της ερωτησης μου ειναι ανιδιοτελης ...Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει σκοπιμα ενα συννεφο πανω απο το θεμα καρδερινα...Αν δεν ξεκαθαριστει αυτο μην εχουμε απαιτηση απο κανενα να κατεβασει το κλουβακι του απο το μπαλκονι που στη τελικη το αγορασε...
Επισης ρωταω κα ιαπο ενδιαφερον ...Αν υπαρχει κατι σοβαρο στην ελλαδα και αξιζει στο μελλον να ασχοληθω με το πουλι αυτο..
Οσον αφορα την εκπαιδευση που λες την εκαναν αυτη με τεχνιτους τροπους..Τα καναρινια ηταν μουσικοι και αριστοι μιμοι..ετσι μιμηθηκαν πουλια ,οπως αηδονια,και μουσικα οργανα οπως φλαουτα...Ασχοληθηκε κανεις με τη μιμιτικη δεινοτητα του πουλιου αυτου?υπάρχει βιβλιογραφια?Αν οχι κανεις δε μπορει να βγαλει κανενα συμπερασμα και για τιποτα αν δεν καταπιαστει χρονια με την ενασχοληση αυτη....
Εμενα δε με νοιαζει αυτη τη στιγμη το ρεπερτοριο της μελλοντικης εκτρεφομενης καρδερινας...Αυτη τη στιγμη με νοιαζει αν εχει ασχοληθει καποιος ατομικα ,συλλογικα με το πουλι αυτο και νομοτυπα...
Μην 
διυλιζουμε τον κονωπα και καταπινουμε την καμηλα..Φιλικα παντα....

----------


## Gull

νομοτυπα δεν υπαρχει.παντως καμποσοι ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη της η σε ατομικο η σε συλλογικο επιπεδο αλλα οι περισσοτεροι με λαθος στοχους.

----------


## jk21

η προηγουμενη απαντηση μου αντιπροσωπευει εμενα και οχι την θεση των συλλογων .ειπα το τι ξερω εγω που μπορει να ειναι και λαθεμενο.δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να μην ειναι ελευθερη η συζητηση μας εδω οταν οι κανονες αποκλειουν την ενισχυση της θεσης για αιχμαλωτιση πουλιων ,αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα η θεση του φορουμ και της διαχειρησης ειναι δεδομενη και δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν ειναι αντιδημοκρατικη ή οχι .εδω θελουμε μονο συζητηση για προσπαθεια νομιμης εκτροφης ,με αιχμλωτιση (το δυνατον προσωρινη ) που μονο επιστημονικοι φορεις θα αποφανθουν θετικα για την τελεση της .για να γινει αυτο ,πρεπει και οι ιδιοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι να το αποδεχθουν αν πραγματικα θελουν αυτη την εκτροφη .δυστυχως η ιδια κουβεντα οπου εχει ξεκινησει αλλου με πιο δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες οδηγησε σε αντιπαραθεσεις στειρες και σε μηδενικες εως πολυ μικρες κινησεις ουσιας .το φορουμ θα προτιμουσε τα πουλακια αυτα να ειναι στη φυση αλλα ειναι υπερ και καθε προσπαθειας για νομιμη εκτροφης τους σε οσους το επιθυμουν αρκει  να σκεφτονται υγειως και οχι αποδεχομενοι συνεχη αιχμαλωτιση νεων .στην περιορισμενη αυτη κατευθυνση η παρουσα συζητηση εχει μελλον .οταν η εκτροφη αυτη υπαρξει ,το πως θα γινεται και αν θα γινει επιτυχημενα και η εκπαιδευση θα διευθετηθει στην πορεια

γιαννη σαφως υπαρχουν γεννημενα ελληνικα πουλια αλλα μαλλον για προσπαθεια εκτροφης και οχι εκτροφη θα πρεπει να μιλαμε ακομη,οταν οι οποιες επιτυχιες δεν εχουν συνεχεια για καποιες γεννιες.τωρα αν μιλαμε για πουλια που πουλιουνται με διαφορους τροπους ως εκτροφης ελληνικα ,δυσκολο να το αποδεχθω γιατι οσα πραγματικα ειναι γεννημενα σε κλουβι ,που ειναι πολυ λιγα ,ειτε ανταλασσονται μεταξυ εκτροφεων απο αυτους που λεω σαν ρομαντικους ,ειτε απο καποιους χαριζονται .οσοι εκτρεφουν με σκοπο να πουλανε κιολας ,και να  εχουν τετοια πουλια ,τα κρατανε για την παρτυ τους σαν κορη οφθαλμου !

----------


## jimi gats

Δημητρη οπως εγραψα πριν ναι ειναι η δικη σου απαντηση..Οχι καποιου αλλου οπως θα περιμενα..
οπως ξαναειπα και απορριφθηκε δε καταλαβαινω γιατι το μνμ ανοιξα το θεμα αυτο χωρις να θελω να θιξω κανενα αλλα αντιθετως να μαθει επιτελους ο αναγνωστης,αλλα και εγω  τι συμβαινει με τις καρδερινες στο ελλαδικο χωρο,ειτε εινα ικαλο αυτο που συμβαινει ,ειτε ειναι ασχημο.(οπου σταθω και οπου βρεθω ,απο φιλους-γνωστους ο καθενας λεει εγω εκτρεφω καρδερινες,ο αλλος λεει ειναι κλουβισιες...ο παρα αλλος λεει την αγορσα 1000 ευρω εκτροφης χαλαει το κοσμο...μου φαινεται οτι δε πιασατε το νοημα των οσοων εγραψα...)Συζητηση ειαν ιαυτη που γινεται με επιχειρηματα απο ολες τις πλευρες...Αν καταλαβατε οτι αυτα που λεω ενισχυουν τις θεσεις περι αιχμαλωσιας ισως θα πρεπει να ξαναδιαβασετε πιο προσεκτικα αυτα που εγραψα ...

----------


## jk21

δημητρη σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ειπα οτι μιλας υπερ της αιχμαλωσιας .απλα ανεφερα οτι η συζητηση δεν μπορει να επεκταθει σε δημοκρατικοτητα σε ποστ και θεσεις που θα μιλουν υπερ κατι τετοιου και θα το στηριζουν σαν λυση .αν καποιο ποστ δικο σου ή αλλου ατομου ηταν ενα τετοιο απλα δεν θα ειχε εγκριθει.συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου οτι εξω επικρατει ενα μπαχαλο .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο μπορει να αλλαξει συντομα αλλα ελπιζω

----------


## aeras

> Με την ιδια αρμοδιοτητηα που εσυ ζητας την απελευθερωση των αγριων πτηνων,με την αρμοδιοτητα του ερασιτεχνη εκτροφεα ,με την αρμοδιοτητα αυτου που αγαπα τα πτηνα συντροφιας κα ιτα εκτρεφει..Δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να εχω καποια αρμοδιοτητα για να μαθω τα αυτονοητα....
> ο σκοπος της ερωτησης μου ειναι ανιδιοτελης ...Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει σκοπιμα ενα συννεφο πανω απο το θεμα καρδερινα...Αν δεν ξεκαθαριστει αυτο μην εχουμε απαιτηση απο κανενα να κατεβασει το κλουβακι του απο το μπαλκονι που στη τελικη το αγορασε...
> Επισης ρωταω κα ιαπο ενδιαφερον ...Αν υπαρχει κατι σοβαρο στην ελλαδα και αξιζει στο μελλον να ασχοληθω με το πουλι αυτο..
> Οσον αφορα την εκπαιδευση που λες την εκαναν αυτη με τεχνιτους τροπους..Τα καναρινια ηταν μουσικοι και αριστοι μιμοι..ετσι μιμηθηκαν πουλια ,οπως αηδονια,και μουσικα οργανα οπως φλαουτα...Ασχοληθηκε κανεις με τη μιμιτικη δεινοτητα του πουλιου αυτου?υπάρχει βιβλιογραφια?Αν οχι κανεις δε μπορει να βγαλει κανενα συμπερασμα και για τιποτα αν δεν καταπιαστει χρονια με την ενασχοληση αυτη....
> Εμενα δε με νοιαζει αυτη τη στιγμη το ρεπερτοριο της μελλοντικης εκτρεφομενης καρδερινας...Αυτη τη στιγμη με νοιαζει αν εχει ασχοληθει καποιος ατομικα ,συλλογικα με το πουλι αυτο και νομοτυπα...
> Μην 
> διυλιζουμε τον κονωπα και καταπινουμε την καμηλα..Φιλικα παντα....


Δεν νομίζω να ανάφερα ότι είμαι αρμόδιος, ούτε και ζήτησα την απελευθέρωση των αγρίων πτηνών,  εάν κατάλαβες έτσι  λάθος έχεις. Εάν γνωρίζεις τα αυτονόητα γιατί ζητάς να τα μάθεις? Θέλεις να τα εμπεδώσεις? Στους τεχνικούς τρόπους που αναφέρεις για την εκμάθηση των καναρινιών εάν δεν προέχοντα  από πουλιά της φύσης ο μόνος τεχνικός τρόπος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ θα ήταν να παίζει  ζωντανή  μουσική  μπάντα της εποχής. Εάν γνωρίζεις κάποιον άλλο είμαι έτυμος να τον ακούσω.

----------


## jimi gats

Δε γνωριζω τιποτε ,ουτε ειαπ κατι τετοιο..εχεις παρανοησει αυτα που εγραψα..Εσυ μιλησες με ποια αρμοδιοτητα μιλαω...Δεν εχω δικαιωμα να μαθω τι γινετε με την εκτροφη καρδερινας???Αλαλ αφου ζητησες αρμοδιοτητες και τα συναφη κανε μας ενα κοπο και συστησου τι πουλια εκτρεφεις γιατι δεν ειδα τιποτα στο προφιλ σου...
Το θεμα με την εκτροφη καρδερινας σταματαει στην εκπαιδευση της???Το αν θα την εκπαιδευσουμε με μπαντα η με μπουζουκι??
Εχω καναρινια φωνης και ξερω λιγους τροπους εκπαιδευσης...Αλλα μαθαινω συνεχως .....Αν υποθετικα λεγαμε σημερα οτι καταφεραμε να δημθιουργησουμε ενα κοπαδι εκτροφης  καρδερινας ,την εκπαιδευση των μικρων θα την αναλαμβαναν οι καλυτεροι πατεραδες τους...Η ενα αριστο αριστο αρσενικό...Βασικα εγω ετσι το σκεφτηκα ισως να μην ειναι και εφικτο γιατι βρισκουμε αφθονα αγρια πουλια παντου....και ακομη περισσοτερο πλαδακια.....τα σχολια περιττα...

----------


## aeras

Μα πιανοντας τους φυσικα με αδεια απο το δασαρχειο ,και χαρτια για περιορισμενο αρ πουλιών με σκοπο οχι φυσικα τη πωληση αλαλ την συστηματικη ενασχοληση με το πουλι αυτο για ολοκληρες γενιες... με στοχο να δημιουργηθει η ελληνικη καρδερινα ελληνικης εκτροφης ,οπου η Ενασχοληση θα αφορα οχι μονο χρωματισμους αλλα και καθορισμο φωνης και εκπαιδευσης.
Εγώ  έγραψα τα παραπάνω, η εσύ? Να τα πάρουμε ένα ένα. Εάν επικεντρωθούμε στους χρωματισμούς θα πρέπει να ρημάξουμε νόμιμα την  φύση με άδεια του Δασαρχείου διότι η διαφορετικοί χρωματισμοί προέρχονται από μετάλλαξη Ο *ρυθμός μετάλλαξης*  στην φύση  είναι συνήθως της τάξης του 1 προς  100.000 αυτά τα  ποσοστά θεωρούν περίπου οι γενετιστές. Ίδιες  μεταλλάξεις είναι απίθανο να εμφανιστούν ταυτόχρονα στον ίδιο γονίδιο και από τους δύο γονείς (πιθανότητα: <1 σε 10 δισεκατομμύρια), έτσι ώστε τυχόν απόγονοι θα είναι ετερόζυγοι.  Όσο για τον καθορισμό φωνής και αρχικής εκπαίδευσης φωνής μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί στα εκτροφεία (όπως ισχύει σήμερα στα καναρίνια φωνής  που αναφέρεσαι εσύ) είπα την γνώμη μου, την επαναλαμβάνω,  μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθούν οι φωνές στα ελληνικά νόμιμα εκτροφεία θα θρηνήσει η φύση πολλά θύματα, επέτρεψε μου να έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου ότι θα είναι πάντα με την νόμιμη άδεια από το δασαρχείο. Δεν νομίζω ότι για να εκφέρω την γνώμη μου πρέπει να φέρω και την ιδιότητα του  εκτροφέα άλλωστε στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα καταλήγεις  (Καθε σχολιασμος και αντιλογος δεκτος) δεν φαίνεται πουθενά να εξαιρούνται οι γνώμες των μη εκτροφέων.

----------


## jimi gats

Φιλε μου που ακοma δε συστηθηκες και ουτε απαντησες τι πουλια εχεις ,σου  λεω το εξης...Που σκαλωσε η σκεψη σου???στο αν μπορει να εκπαιδευτει η  καρδερινα?η στο αν θα προκυψουν μεταλλαξεις????Ανοιξα το θεμα και  μετανιωσα γι αυτο επειδη ειδα οτι αγαπαει ο χωρος που μας φιλοξενει αυτα  τα πουλια και ειναι εναντιον της αιχμαλωσιας κτλ...Γι αυτο χωρις να   κατέχω επιστημονικα το θεμα με το λιγο μυαλο που διαθετω ρωταω?ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  εκτροφη ελληνικης καρδερινας?????Αυτα που κυκλοφορουν με περιεργα  δαχτυλιδια τι ειναι???οι καρδερινες που βλεπω στο νετ με διαφορα χρωματα  τι ειναι?Αν δεν υπαρχει μηπως θα μπορεσει σε βαθος χρονου να υπαρξει  νομιμα και οργναωμενα?ατομικα η Συλλογικα με σκοπο τη προστασια του  πουλιου αυτου και με στοχο να σταματησει το κυνηγι?
Δεν υπαρχει  λογος για διαμαχες.....Δεκτη η γνωμη σου και ο διαλογος ...Αλλα μου  πεταξες το μπαλακι σαν τι μιλαω με τη αρμοδιοτητα και μου φανηκες  επιθετικος...Μιλαω σαν φιλος ,μιλαω σαν λατρης των πουλιων,μιλαω σαν  λατρης της καρδερινας,μιλαω σα χομπιστας και μιλαω σα ενα ατομο που δε  του αρεσουν οι σκοπιμοτητες ,τα πονηρα και η κερδοσκοπια εις βαρος των  ημιμαθων.
Εσυ πως βλεπεις το μελλον αυτου του πουλιου στην  ελλαδα???Πιστευεις οτι θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει σε αφθονια???πιστευεις  οτι πρεπει με λαποιον τροπο να εκτραφει?Πιστευεις οτι οι ελληνες θα  αποκτησουν οικολογικη συνειδηση???
Πες μου ειλικρινα τη γνωμη σου και τι σου φαινεται περιεργο σε οσα εγραψα..

----------


## warlock

Θεωρείτε ότι η εκτροφή καρδερίνας ,θα βοηθήσει ή όχι την παράνομη αιχμαλώτιση και τον κατακερματισμό του άγριου ελληνικού είδους?

----------


## aeras

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την εμμονή σου στην προβολή των στοιχείων μου, από την στιγμή που έγινα δεκτός στο φόρουμ  με τα όσα στοιχεία έδωσα εσύ γιατί ζητάς και άλλα? Εάν συγκρίνω την συνεχιζόμενη εμμονή σου αυτή με το αρχικό υπ. Αριθμ. 10 μήνυμα σου σε αυτό νήμα και μετά από την σημερινή του επεξεργασία μερική βελτίωση νιώθω ότι δέχομαι ερωτήσεις από ανακριτικό υπάλληλο, για αυτό ρώτησα για την αρμοδιότητα σου. Όσο αφορά τις τελευταίες πολλές ερωτήσεις σου γύρω από την καρδερίνα το μέλλον της στην φύση και στα εκτροφεία νόμιμα και παράνομα και την οικολογική συνείδηση των Ελλήνων αδυνατώ να απαντήσω.

----------


## jk21

ας βαλουμε καποια πραγματα στη θεση τους .η συζητηση αυτη αν γινει σε ηπιους τονους και χωρις να προωθει την παρανομη αιχμαλωτιση πουλιων γεννημενων στη φυση οχι μονο δεν απαγορευεται απο το παρον φορουμ  ,που θελει τα αγρια πουλια στη φυση αλλα ισα ισα ενθαρυννεται  !  απο το μπαχαλο που συμβαινει σημερα καθε νομιμη διευθετηση του θεματος δεν μπορει να ειναι χειροτερη απο την σημερινη κατασταση ,για το μελλον των ταλαιπωρημενων αυτων πουλιων ,που το θελουμε  μακρια απο  τα διχτυα ,τους καπατσεδες και τις ξοβεργες .το θεμα ειναι οι λατρεις της εκτροφης αυτης εχουν αποφασισει τι στοχους εχουν και θελουν να εχουν; πριν βγει ακρη πως να ξεκινησει μια νομιμη εκτροφη ,προβληματα του στυλ αν τα πουλια αυτα θα ειναι εκτρεφομενα για χρωματα ή φωνη δεν εχουν θεση .οταν θελουμε νομιμη εκτροφη ,επιστημονικα στηριγμενη ,τις κατευθυνσεις αυτες μαλλον σε πρωτη φαση η επιστημονικη κοινοτητα πρεπει να τις θεσει .το τι θελει να πετυχει δηλαδη με αυτο το εγχειρημα .εκτος αν δεν θελουμε κατι τετοιο αλλα νομιμοποιηση της οποιας εκτροφης γινεται σημερα .κατι τετοιο συμφωνα με τους ευρωπαικους κανονες δεν μπορει να γινει .δηλαδη δεν μπορουν να γινουν αποδεκτα πουλια στην ιδιοκτησια καποιου που δεν εχει χαρτια για αυτα ,συμφωνα με την συνθηκη cites .ακομα και εισαγωμενα πουλια ,για να αναγνωρισθουν δεν αρκουν μονο τα χαρτια τους οτι ειναι εκτροφης αλλα και το να εχουν εισαχθει νομοτυπα και μονο απο προσωπα που εχουν αδεια απο το κρατος για κατι τετοιο (εισαγωγη ζωων προστατευομενων απο τη συνθηκη cites ) .και πουλια νομιμα γεννημενα στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχουν απο οτι γνωριζω ,τουλαχιστον απο ελληνες πολιτες που ελεγχονται απο ελληνικους νομους .σε μια τετοια λοιπον περιπτωση, που υπαρξει νομος τα οποια πουλια γεννημενα στην αιχμαλωσια  ( πιθανον γιατι υπαρχουν και τα φωλισια ) με δαχτυλιδι σωστου μηκους ,το κρατος σιγουρα αυτα τα πουλια δεν   θα τα πεταξει για να πιασει νεα αλλα θα στηριχθει πανω σε αυτα και θα συμπληρωσει ισως με νεα .αυτο ομως που δεν θα ειναι υποχρεωμενο να τηρησει ,ειναι να θεωρησει αυτα τα πουλια ιδιοκτησια του τοτε κατοχου τους .Ενω καποια απο αυτα ισως  τα μοιρασει και σε αλλα προσωπα που θα επιλεχθουν με τα οποια κριτηρια κρατικα θεσπιστουν ,σαν αρχικοι εκτροφεις .σε μια νεα αρχη νομικα οκ και με σχεδιο για την ανθιση της εκτροφης ,για μενα ειναι ανοησια αυτοι οι αρχικοι κατοχοι να αρνηθουν κατι τετοιο ,θεωροντας τα πουλια κεκτημενο .το μονο που θα καταφερουν ειναι να ειναι τροχοπεδη στο να προχωησει κατι .και οποιος ειναι ρομαντικος και ονειρευεται μια σωστη εκτροφη βαζει το εγω στην ακρη .αρκει να ξερει το που θα πανε αυτα τα πουλια και αν αξιζει τον κοπο .οταν οι νεοι αυτοι εκτροφεις θα ειναι επιλεγμενοι με σωστα κριτηρια και επιμορφωση σιγουρα θα αξιζει τον κοπο !  

την θεση μου για το που θελω τα πουλια αυτη την ξερουν ολοι οσοι με ξερουν ! Στο σπιτι τους ! στη φυση  !!!  αυτο δεν με εμποδιζει τοσο καιρο να συμμετεχω παραλληλα σε αλλο φορουμ ,σχετικο με την εκτροφη αυτη , και να προσπαθω για το καλυτερο των οποιων αγνων (θελω να πιστευω απο αρκετους ) προσπαθειων γινονται ηδη ,μονο με πουλια γεννημενων σε κλουβι .αυτο ειναι το δικο μου λιθαρακι .καρτερικα θα περιμενω και το λιθαρακι του καθενος που λεει οτι πραγματικα αγαπαει αυτα τα πουλια.αν μια σωστη εκτροφη βασιζομενη σε νομο του κρατους ,οχι στο ποδι φτιαγμενο ,βοηθησει στο να μειωθει και στην πορεια να εξαφανιστει η γελοια παραδοση αιχμαλωτισης νεων πουλιων απο τη φυση τοτε και γω και πιστευω ολο το φορουμ ,θα την στηριξει με καθε τροπο !

----------


## jk21

κατι επισης που ξεχασα να γραψω  ,ειναι οτι θελω στη συνεχεια η συζητηση να μην συνεχιστει με αντιπαραθεσεις σε προσωπικο επιπεδο αλλα σε επιπεδο θεσεων ,οπως αρμοζει στο παρειστικο  υφος που εχουμε ευρυτερα στο φορουμ .μονο οταν επικεντρονομαστε σε θεσεις εχουν γονιμα αποτελεσματα οι συζητησεις  !

επισης αν και κανενα μελος του φορουμ δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενο να συστηνεται και να μας παρουσιαζει αν εχει τους φτερωτους φιλους του ,επ ευκαιρια που αναφερθηκε νωριτερα ,θα ηθελα να ζητησω στον φιλο aeras να μας πει δυο πραγματα παραπανω για να τον γνωρισουμε .εστω το μικρο του ονομα ,αρκει !

εδω ειναι ο σχετικος χωρος 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...AF%CF%84%CE%B5!

----------


## jimi gats

Στην ερωτηση σου warlock πιστευω οτι η εκτροφη καρδερινας οπως την εννοω  εγω θα βοηθησει στο να σταματησει το κυνηγι και ο κατακερματισμός...Ενω  αντιθετα αν δε γινει τετοιου ειδους προσπαθεια τη δεδομενη χρ στιγμη  ,θα συνεχιστει αυτο το παιχνιδι...Ολα τα μαγαζια θα πουλανε αγρια πουλια  ,ολοι το καλοκαιρι θα αγοραζουν 30-40 πλαδακια ,και ολοι θα συνεχισουν  να προσπαθουν να βγαλουν πουλια και κερδος με διαφορους τροπους...
Μην παρεξηγηθουμε με το "ολοι"....Πιστευετε οτι η σωστη εκτροφη καρδερινας και καθολα νομιμη εχει αν προσφερει η να βλαψει???
Εγω  θελω στα πετ να βρισκω μονο καρδερινες εκτροφης και οχι αγριες.....αλλα  πραγματικης εκτροφης...Οσο και να στεναχωρει μερικους αυτο που λεω  γιατι θα χασουν χρηματα...

----------


## warlock

> Στην ερωτηση σου warlock πιστευω οτι η εκτροφη καρδερινας οπως την εννοω  εγω θα βοηθησει στο να σταματησει το κυνηγι και ο κατακερματισμός...Ενω  αντιθετα αν δε γινει τετοιου ειδους προσπαθεια τη δεδομενη χρ στιγμη  ,θα συνεχιστει αυτο το παιχνιδι...Ολα τα μαγαζια θα πουλανε αγρια πουλια  ,ολοι το καλοκαιρι θα αγοραζουν 30-40 πλαδακια ,και ολοι θα συνεχισουν  να προσπαθουν να βγαλουν πουλια και κερδος με διαφορους τροπους...
> Μην παρεξηγηθουμε με το "ολοι"....Πιστευετε οτι η σωστη εκτροφη καρδερινας και καθολα νομιμη εχει αν προσφερει η να βλαψει???
> Εγω  θελω στα πετ να βρισκω μονο καρδερινες εκτροφης και οχι αγριες.....αλλα  πραγματικης εκτροφης...Οσο και να στεναχωρει μερικους αυτο που λεω  γιατι θα χασουν χρηματα...


Την ιστορια με τα πετ σοπ την ξέρουμε όλοι .Τα λεγόμενα puppy mills που γίνονται δεν είναι τυχαίο .Δηλαδή ενώ θα μπορούσαν να προμηθευτούν εκτροφικά κουτάβια (γάτες -σκύλους -...) με υγιή ανάπτυξη και όλα τα συναφή ,επιλέγουν την εύκολη και πιο κερδοφόρα λύση .Παράδειγμα αν ένα κουτάβι γερμενικού ποιμενικού αγοράζονταν από τον εκτροφέα 2.000 ευρώ (με όλα τα χαρτιά του ) κάτι που είναι ήδη ακριβό ,ο πετσοπάς αν το έπαιρνε για να το προωθήσει δεν θα πρόσθεται παραπάνω λεφτά στην τιμή για δικό του κέρδος? Έτσι θα φτάναμε στα 2.500+ ευρώ κουτάβι καθαρόαιμο από πετ σοπ .Κανένας δεν θα αγόραζε από εκεί γιατί θα προτιμούσε να το πάρει κατετθείαν από τον εκτροφέα και να του βγει φθηνότερο .Έτσι ο πετσοπάς πλέον παίρνει κουτάβια απο παπιμιλάδες (δεν υπαρχει στο λεξικο μην την ψάξετε) με κόστος 50 ευρώ και το πουλάει 300-400 και όσο του έρθει .... 

Τα παραπάνω δεν τα παραθέτω για προώθηση της άρρωστης αυτής νοοτροπίας αλλά για να ξαναρωτήσω το εξής : Κάνοντας το παραλληλησμό με την καρδερίνα (και κατεπέκταση με όλα τα ζώα που προμηθεύεται ένα πετ σοπ ) πιστέυετε ότι οι πετσοπάδες θα προμηθεύονταν από εκτροφείς τα ζώα τους?Ή θα τα πουλουσαν σε τιμή ευκαιρίας (και καλά ) σε σύγκριση με τις ανεβασμένες τιμές που θα υπήρχαν τα εκτροφικά ?
Απευθύνομαι για τις συθήκες που επικρατούν στην χώρα μας και όχι κάποια άλλη με τακτικούς ελέγχους ,προστασία των άγριων ειδών της,ποινές σε αυτούς που παρεβαίνουν τους νόμους κλπ...

----------


## warlock

Α, και κάτι έσχετο .Ένας γείτονας μου έχει δύο καρδερίνες ,φανερά άγριες, σε ένα κλουβάκι .Έχουν τροφή ,μπάνιο ,νερό αλλά όλη την ώρα χτυπούν στα κάγκελα .Σπάνια κελαηδούν και σπάνια καθονται στο κλαδί .Σε ποιόν αρέσει κάτι τέτοιο? Τι απολαμβάνει κανείς από αυτό ?Ένα καλάιδησμα αραια και που ?Κοιτάω τον Charlie και μπορώ να αλληλεπιδράσω μαζί του .Να του βάλω την μπανιέρα και να κάνει μπάνιο ,να τσιρίξει μόλις με δει ,να χαρεί όταν τον βγάλω έξω από το κλουβί του ,να τσαντιστεί άμα πάω να τον βάλω μέσα και ακούω αραια και που καμία λέξη ...Πάνω από όλα δείχνει να είναι ήρεμος και ευτυχισμένος .Δέχεται όλα αυτά γιατί μόνο με αυτά έχει μάθει να ζει .Έγώ όποτε κοιτάω προς το κουβί με τις καρδερίνες θέλω να πάω και να ανοίξω την πόρτα .Ποιός χαίρεται με κάτι τέτοιο ?Το να στερείς από ένα ζώο όλα αυτά τα ερεθίσματα που είχε καθημερινά και να το βλέπεις να ταλαιπωρείται είναι ...(βάλτε όποια λεξη θέλετε,  κόσμια όμως :-Ρ )

----------


## jimi gats

Δε τοποθετεισαι στο αν η σωστη εκτροφη καρδερινας βλαπτει η μπορει ναπροσφερει....απο οτι καταλαβαινω πιστευεις οτι ειανικαλυτερο να συνεχιστει η κατασταση οπως εχει?

οσον για τα πετ σοπ που λες, αν και δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα ,ναι θα ειχαν στο μαγαζι τους μονο καρεδεριενς εκτροφης  εαν και εφοσον μονο τετοιες θα υπηρχαν στο εμποριο ,πραγματικες καρδερινες εκτροφης με χαρτια και δαχτυλιδι.(ο νομος θα πρεπει να τηρηθει στη περιπτωση αυτη)..
Κλεινοντας θα ηθελα να ξαναπω τα εξης..
Λατρευω τη καρδερινα και θα την ηθελα στο κλουβι μου....Δυστυχως η ευτυχως..Επειδη ομως δε θελω να αιχμαλωτισω αγριες η να αγορασω απο μαγαζι ,θα ηυελα καποια στιγμη να παρω μια ελληνικη καρδερινα  εκτροφης και γιατι οχι και να προσπαθησω να ασχοληθω με αυτο το ειδος εντατικα...θεωρώ  οτι με το να ασχοληθουμε μαζι της αξιζει και θα βοηθησουμε και στη δημιουργια κατι δικου μας ελληνικου ,αλλα και στο οτι θα βοηθησουμε να σταματησει η αιχμαλωσια κα ι να μπει ενα τελος στη παρανομια.Νομιζω οτι όπως  εγινε με το καναρινι μεσα στα χρονια μπορει να γινει με τη καρεδερινα..ισως και να γινετε και δε ξερω...γι αυτο ανοιξα το θεμα αυτο...

----------


## warlock

Τα ζυγίζω προς το παρόν και δυστυχώς παίρνοντας την παράμετρο 'Ελλάδα' η ζυγαριά μου δεν ισσοροπεί προς τα θετικά .Το παράνομο εμπόριο ευδοκημεί σε πολλά ζώα που στην χώρα μας απαγορεύεται δια νομου η αιχμαλώτιση τους .Αυτό είναι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό που θα πρέπει να εξαληφθεί πρώτα και μετά να προχωρήσουμε σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη ενέργεια .Δεν νομίζω όμως για την λογικη που ανέφερα προηγουμένως ότι θα ευνοούσε την ανάκαμψη του είδους η εκτροφή ,προς το παρόν (όμως).

----------


## Picard

Το να ασχοληθει καποιος με καρδερινες εκτροφης ειναι μια αποφαση που δεν την παιρνεις ευκολα γιατι αρχιζεις στο καπακι με 350€ minimum αλλα ειναι λεφτα που δεν τα δινεις ευκολα οταν ο μισθος εχει παει στα 600€,ζουμε σε περιοδο κρισης,οι περισσοτεροι δεν ασχολουνται γιατι ειναι ακριβα και τα πουλια και οι τροφες της σε σχεση με τα καναρινια......

----------


## 11panos04

> Θα ηθελα να επισημανω πως αν υπηρχαν καρδερινες εκτροφης θα ηταν γεματα τα πετ με τετοια πουλια νομιμα και ολα καλα


Εδω κάνεις λαθος.Καρδερινες κ ετροφης υπαρχουν,αλλα δε θελουν αν τις βαλουν στα μαγαζια.προτιμουν να φερουν πιασμενα,προς 3Ε το ενα,παρα  να δωσουν κατι παραπανω στον εκτροφα και να ναι καθ ολα νονιμοι.Το ρισκο το παιρνουν εν γνωση τους.

Εγω ο ιδιο πηγα σε μαγαζια,που εχω παρε-δωσε με παπγαλακια,καναρινια,ψαρακ  ια κλπ.Αν πχ το πιασμενο το πουλουσε 10Ε κ τ αγοραζε 5,εγω του ειπα,οτι επειδη θα εχει προβλημα με τα πιασμενα,να του παω καρδερινες εκτροφης,με δδακτυλιδι συλλογου,τα χαρτια τους,ολα τους.Μου λεει,ποσα θελεις;;;Του λεω...ενα 10αρι τη μια.Πειτε μου ρε παιδια,στο θεο που πιστευετε.Αν σας ελεγα καποιος,σου πουυλαω καρδερινα εκτροφης,δακτυλιωμενη,με τα χαρτια της,10Ε,θα την παιρνατε ή οχι;;;Αυτοι ειπαν οχι...Και παρ οτι μου παν οτι αποφευγουν αν φερνουν τετοια πουλια,μηπως κ τους πιασουν,αν πας τωρα,κ παντα δηλαδη,εχουν καποιο κλουβι με πιασμενα.Η νοοτροπια πρεπει ν αλλαξει.Αφενος οι εκτροφεις που ζητουν δομααδιατικα κ μηνιατικα,για να πουλησουν ενα ζευγαρι,αφεταιρου οι μαγαζατορες,σαν αυτους που ειπα παραπανω,μπορει να γινει δουλεια ετσι;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## Picard

> Εδω κάνεις λαθος.Καρδερινες κ ετροφης υπαρχουν,αλλα δε θελουν αν τις βαλουν στα μαγαζια.προτιμουν να φερουν πιασμενα,προς 3Ε το ενα,παρα  να δωσουν κατι παραπανω στον εκτροφα και να ναι καθ ολα νονιμοι.Το ρισκο το παιρνουν εν γνωση τους.
> 
> Εγω ο ιδιο πηγα σε μαγαζια,που εχω παρε-δωσε με παπγαλακια,καναρινια,ψαρακ  ια κλπ.Αν πχ το πιασμενο το πουλουσε 10Ε κ τ αγοραζε 5,εγω του ειπα,οτι επειδη θα εχει προβλημα με τα πιασμενα,να του παω καρδερινες εκτροφης,με δδακτυλιδι συλλογου,τα χαρτια τους,ολα τους.Μου λεει,ποσα θελεις;;;Του λεω...ενα 10αρι τη μια.Πειτε μου ρε παιδια,στο θεο που πιστευετε.Αν σας ελεγα καποιος,σου πουυλαω καρδερινα εκτροφης,δακτυλιωμενη,με τα χαρτια της,10Ε,θα την παιρνατε ή οχι;;;Αυτοι ειπαν οχι...Και παρ οτι μου παν οτι αποφευγουν αν φερνουν τετοια πουλια,μηπως κ τους πιασουν,αν πας τωρα,κ παντα δηλαδη,εχουν καποιο κλουβι με πιασμενα.Η νοοτροπια πρεπει ν αλλαξει.Αφενος οι εκτροφεις που ζητουν δομααδιατικα κ μηνιατικα,για να πουλησουν ενα ζευγαρι,αφεταιρου οι μαγαζατορες,σαν αυτους που ειπα παραπανω,μπορει να γινει δουλεια ετσι;;;
> 
> Φιλικα


100 ευρω παει η βαλκανικη εκτροφης ενω η major φτανει τα 240€,τιμες ****** περσυ,φετος δε ξερω,με τετοιες τιμες ποιος θα κατσει να ασχοληθει???πρεπει να εισαι τρελος....

----------


## 11panos04

Βρε εδω λεμε να του τη δωσεις τσαμπα.10Ε του ειπα επιτηδες,για να δω,αν του πω μια τιμη...εξευτελιστικα χαμηλη σε σχεση μ αυτες που ζητουν οι εκτροφεις,αν θα δεχτει.Και παλι ουτε καν ειπαν να το σκεφτουν,ουτε καν ''φερ το κ θα δουμε'',τιποτα.

Οσο για τα 100αρια κ τα 200αρια,αυτα ειναι αστρονομικα ποσά κ καλα θα κανουν να τα χαμηλωσουν κατα πολυ.Εχω πει τις τιμες που τις πουλαν σε καποιους εκτροφεις εκτος ελλαδικου χωρου κ λενε ολοι τί γινεται εδω.Ξερεις οτι,απο εγκυρη πηγη,μια μεητζορ μεσαιας ποιοτητος στη γερμανια,σε πετ σοπ,πουλιεται 70Ε;;;Απο εκτροφεα,λογικα,θα την παρεις φθηνοτερα.Μην τρελαθουμε,εχουν κανει την εκτροφη και την κατοχη εστω μιας καρδερινας ,προνομιο των ολιγων.Εγω ετσι κι αλλιως το εχω δηλωσει κι αλλου,δε με νοιαζει αν φετος θα  βγαλω ή πότε ή τί ειδος.Τα πρωτα δυο ιθαγενη θα τα δωσω τσάμπα,ετσι,απ το άχτι μου .Κι αυτα που λενε οτι η δυσκολια ανεβαζει την τιμη ...για να αρχισουμε να το αμφισβητουμε λιγο ...Γιατι αν το 80% δυσκολευεται,το υπολοιπο 20% τις βγαζει πιο ανετα.Φετος μόνο κιολας γνωρισα δυο ατομα,που δε θελουν να γραφθουν ουτε σε συλλογο ουτε στο ιντερνετ,γιατι δεν ανεχονται ν ακουν το μακρυ κ το κοντο του καθενα,κ βγαζουν ιθαγενη καθε χρονιά,τα ειδα.Ξερω περιπτωσεις ατομων που πιο ευκολα εβγαζαν καρδερινες παρα καναρινια.Πρεπει να ''σε παει'' κιολας.Ατομα που μονο με ασπουρι κι αυγο ειχαν νεοσσους,κι εδω τα χουμε φλομωσει στα φαρμακα κ κανουμε αμαν.Τί λεμε τωρα ;;;

Ειχα διαβασει καποτε σε ενα σαιτ για καρδερινες,κατι που μου εμεινε χαραγμενο στη μνημη ...Ελεγε,τα καλυτερα πουλια του ο εκτροφεας προτιμα να τα χαριζει,κι απορρησα.Μετα απο καιρο καταλαβα,οτι ολος ο κοπος, το ψαξιμο,η αγωνια για να τα βγαλεις ειναι ανεκτιμητα.Οταν ξυπνας στις 6 για να ταισεις με κρεμα,μην κι ειναι νυστικα,να βαλεις αυγοτροφη,σκουληκια,που ο ιδιος εκτρεφεις αποκλειστικα γι αυτα κ τα εχεις σαν παιδια σου,ολα αυτα δε μπορουν να κοστολογηθουν.Κι αν θες να βαλεις τιμη,συμφωνω,εχεις καποια εξοδα,τροφες,φαρμακα, αυγο τροφες  ...  αλλα μη θες πουλωντας ενα πουλι να αποσβεσεις για οσα ξοδεψες . Ελεος .

Φιλικα

----------


## Picard

> Βρε εδω λεμε να του τη δωσεις τσαμπα.10Ε του ειπα επιτηδες,για να δω,αν του πω μια τιμη ...εξευτελιστικα χαμηλη σε σχεση μ αυτες που ζητουν οι εκτροφεις,αν θα δεχτει.Και παλι ουτε καν ειπαν να το σκεφτουν ,ουτε καν ''φερ το κ θα δουμε'',τιποτα.
> 
> Οσο για τα 100αρια κ τα 200αρια ,αυτα ειναι αστρονομικα ποσά κ καλα θα κανουν να τα χαμηλωσουν κατα πολυ.Εχω πει τις τιμες που τις πουλαν σε καποιους εκτροφεις εκτος ελλαδικου χωρου κ λενε ολοι τί γινεται εδω.Ξερεις οτι,απο εγκυρη πηγη ,μια μεητζορ μεσαιας ποιοτητος στη γερμανια,σε πετ σοπ,πουλιεται 70Ε ;;;Απο εκτροφεα,λογικα,θα την παρεις φθηνοτερα .Μην τρελαθουμε,εχουν κανει την εκτροφη και την κατοχη εστω μιας καρδερινας ,προνομιο των ολιγων Εγω ετσι κι αλλιως το εχω δηλωσει κι αλλου,δε με νοιαζει αν φετος θα  βγαλω ή πότε ή τί ειδος  .Τα πρωτα δυο ιθαγενη θα τα δωσω τσάμπα,ετσι,απ το άχτι μου .Κι αυτα που λενε οτι η δυσκολια ανεβαζει την τιμη  ...για να αρχισουμε να το αμφισβητουμε λιγο ... Γιατι αν το 80% δυσκολευεται,το υπολοιπο 20% τις βγαζει πιο ανετα .Φετος μόνο κιολας γνωρισα δυο ατομα,που δε θελουν να γραφθουν ουτε σε συλλογο ουτε στο ιντερνετ,γιατι δεν ανεχονται ν ακουν το μακρυ κ το κοντο του καθενα,κ βγαζουν ιθαγενη καθε χρονιά,τα ειδα.Ξερω περιπτωσεις ατομων που πιο ευκολα εβγαζαν καρδερινες παρα καναρινια.Πρεπει να ''σε παει'' κιολας.Ατομα που μονο με ασπουρι κι αυγο ειχαν νεοσσους,κι εδω τα χουμε φλομωσει στα φαρμακα κ κανουμε αμαν.Τί λεμε τωρα ;;;
> 
> Ειχα διαβασει καποτε σε ενα σαιτ για καρδερινες,κατι που μου εμεινε χαραγμενο στη μνημη ... Ελεγε,τα καλυτερα πουλια του ο εκτροφεας προτιμα να τα χαριζει,κι απορρησα.Μετα απο καιρο καταλαβα,οτι ολος ο κοπος, το ψαξιμο,η αγωνια για να τα βγαλεις ειναι ανεκτιμητα.Οταν ξυπνας στις 6 για να ταισεις με κρεμα,μην κι ειναι νυστικα,να βαλεις αυγοτροφη,σκουληκια,που ο ιδιος εκτρεφεις αποκλειστικα γι αυτα κ τα εχεις σαν παιδια σου,ολα αυτα δε μπορουν να κοστολογηθουν.Κι αν θες να βαλεις τιμη,συμφωνω,εχεις καποια εξοδα,τροφες,φαρμακα, αυγο τροφες  ...   αλλα μη θες πουλωντας ενα πουλι να αποσβεσεις για οσα ξοδεψες . Ελεος .
> 
> Φιλικα


Πανο αμα περιμενεις να βγαλεις τα λεφτα που εχεις ξοδεψει απο την εκτροφη ακριβοπουλοντας τα πουλια σου γινεσαι γραφικος ,σε καμια περιπτωση δε μπορεις να φτασεις στον ισολογισμο που θελεις ,παντα ζημιωμενος θα βγαινεις αλλα ειναι χομπυ ,το κανεις γιατι σου αρεσουν τα πουλια οχι για τα λεφτα ,ακουγονται πολλα για τα αγρια παρ'ολα αυτα οι συλλογοι και οι εκτροφεις δε κανουν προσπαθειες για να εξαλειψουν  το  πιασιμο των αγριων πτηνων ,πηγαινεις σε χωρες της ευρωπης  και βλεπεις ενα σωρο καρδερινες  συλλογου με δαχτυλιδια  σε καθε  καταστημα και στη βορεια Ελλαδα το μονο που πουλαει τετοια πουλια  ειναι  αυτο το πολυκαταστημα κοντα στο αεροδρομιο  της θεσσαλονικης  κι αυτα εισαγομενα οχι απο Ελληνες ,καταλαβαινεις τη διαφορα , ειμαστε ακομη πολυ πισω ..... . Ποιος καταστηματαρχης σε ολη την επικρατεια θα δεχτει  να παρει καρδερινα των 100€ για να την πουλησει 120 € ???? αν βρεθει καποιος να την παρει  ...... ειδικα τωρα σε χρονια κρισης που ειναι ολοι μαζεμενοι ......

----------


## geam

όταν αγαπάς ένα ζωντανό οργανισμό - μια ψυχή, κατ’ αρχήν είσαι υπεύθυνος γι’ αυτόν και δεν υπάρχει κανένα αντίτιμο, και δεν μπορεί να γίνει καμία κοστολόγηση…. ας μην κοροϊδευόμαστε… οι περισσότεροι στον χώρο, φοράνε το προσωπείο του χομπίστα, και αναγάγουν το χόμπι σε βιοποριστικό μέσο και κατ’ επέκταση εμπόριο, με την δικαιολογία ότι η εκτροφή είναι δύσκολη και δαπανηρή… έχουν όμως «στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού τους» πως όσο αυξάνει ο βαθμός δυσκολίας, τόσο μεγαλώνει το περιθώριο κέρδους και όταν τα πουλάκια απογαλακτιστούν θα τα μοσχοπουλήσουν… και όσο υπάρχει ζήτηση τόσο θα υπάρχει και προσφορά…
βάσει της ηθικής όλοι μας είμαστε κατά του δουλεμπορίου των ανθρώπων, αλλά στο εμπόριο των υπόλοιπων ειδών κάνουμε τους χαζούς και σφυρίζουμε ανέμελα κοιτώντας τον ουρανό… έτσι ξεκίνησε το παραμυθάκι με τα καναρίνια πριν 3-4 αιώνες, και συνεχίζεται και θα έχει την ίδια εξέλιξη με τις καρδερίνες και τα υπόλοιπα ιθαγενή…
φυσικά δεν μπορώ να μην δεχτώ πως έχουν έξοδα για την συντήρηση – εκτροφή  τους τα ιθαγενή, και όλα  τα υπόλοιπα είδη, αλλά δε νομίζω σε κάποιον που έχει πουλιά και του γεννάνε πως το κόστος που επιμερίζεται στο κάθε πουλάκι , ξεπερνάει τα 50 € το χρόνο. 
προσωπικά όσα πουλάκια έχω βγάλει τα έχω χαρίσει, και ας χαλάω την πιάτσα…
έχω ήσυχη συνείδηση…

----------


## Χάρηs

> φυσικά δεν μπορώ να μην δεχτώ πως έχουν έξοδα για την συντήρηση – εκτροφή  τους τα ιθαγενή, και όλα  τα υπόλοιπα είδη, αλλά δε νομίζω σε κάποιον που έχει _πουλιά και του γεννάνε_ πως το κόστος που επιμερίζεται στο κάθε πουλάκι , ξεπερνάει τα 50 € το χρόνο.


"Τα πουλιά που γεννάνε" δεν είναι κάτι ασαφές, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για καρδερίνες.
& όταν κάποιος το καταφέρει αυτό δεν θα κοστολογεί με βάση τις τροφές που ταίζει
αλλά με βάση τι θεωρεί ότι έχει δώσει-όχι απαραίτητα μόνο οικονομικά- για να το πετύχει.
Γι αυτό ακούγοντε & τιμές καναρινιών από επώνυμους εκτροφείς με 300-400Ε(& παραπάνω).
Βέβαια όποιος θέλει θα χαρίζει.
Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο σοβαρά θα με έπαιρνε υπόψιν του ο εκτροφέας που αγόρασα σατινέ 600Ε
εάν του έθετα ως επιχείρημα ότι το κόστος συντήρησης άρα & "αναπαραγωγής" 
μίας Σατινέ είναι το ίδιο με μιας Balcanica(πιασμένης :winky: .
Αυτός τόσο κοστολογούσε τον "κόπο" του για μια Σατινέ, τι να κάνουμε;
 Πειστικός θα ήμουνα μόνο εάν έβγαζα 50 Σατινέ & τις χάριζα ή πουλούσα 50 Ε,
εώς τότε κάθομαι στα ...αυγά μου & τον...πληρώνω...

----------


## geam

σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του κου Πετρίδη ο καθένας από εμάς, ο οποίος αγαπάει και πονάει τα πουλιά του και τον κόπο του, θα έπρεπε να τα κοστολογεί βάσει αυτών… δηλαδή να συνυπολογίσει εκτός από την διατροφή, και τον προσωπικό κόπο, αγωνία, και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που θυσιάζει για να τα περιποιηθεί…. 
αλλά επειδή προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να μπω σε αυτή την διαδικασία, ούτε θα αναγάγω το χόμπι και την ευχαρίστηση σε βιοποριστικό μέσο, μάλλον θα συνεχίσω να κάνω τα δωράκια μου, αφού ούτε εκτροφέας δηλώνω, και αφού τα πουλάκια που έχω δώσει είναι άγρια πιασμένα χωρίς κανένα κόπο…. απλά ζητάω συγνώμη εάν αναστατώνω την εγχώρια αγορά….

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ σεβομαι τη θεση σου αλλα αναλογα με το ειδος της καρδερινας που μιλαμε εχω να πω τα εξης 

αν μιλαμε για καρδερινες κυριως major ή μεταλλαγμενες εισαγωμενες που εχουν ειτε μια σταθεροποιημενη εκτροφη ,ειτε ειναι πανακριβες αντιστοιχα και εισαγαγονται απο εκτροφεις για διαφορους λογους απο τον καθενα (εκτροφη για να εμπορευτει ,εκτροφη απο προσωπικο ψωνιο για το ειδος κλπ ) πιστευω ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να πραξει οπως θελει  συμφωνα με τη συνειδηση του ,τοσο αυτος που θα διαθεσει με αντιτιμο ή μη ,οσο και οποιος θελησει να αγορασει .οσο και αν ηθελα  κατι αλλο ουτοπικο ,ειναι λογικο να ισχυουν οι νομοι της αγορας και της ζητησης που εκτοξευουν ή οχι τις τιμες χωρις ορια .

οταν μιλαμε για προσπαθεια (γιατι εκει ειμαστε  ή ειστε πιο σωστα ) σταθεροποιησης της εκτροφης του ντοπιου ειδους balcanica που ξερω οτι λατρευεις ,ακομα και αν δεν εχουμε πουλια που βγαλανε καποιοι εχοντας γεννητορες απο τη φυση πριν 2-3 γεννιες το πολυ αλλα πουλια που ισως πληρωσανε οι εκτροφεις σαν πουλια εκτροφης ,δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για δικαιωμα πωλησης τους αλλα για προσπαθεια διατηρησης της δικιας τους εκτροφης με τους απογονους ,ανταλλαγης με απογονους αλλων εκτροφεων  αλλα και ενισχυσης μεσω δωρεων που ο καθενας κρινει οτι αξιζει να κανει σε επιλεγμενα ατομα του προσωπικου ή διαδικτυακου περιβαλλοντος του ,αναλογα με τα προσοντα ,την ορεξη ,τις ηθικες αξιες και τις γνωσεις τους ,ωστε το εγχειρημα σταθεροποιησης να επεκταθει και να αποκτησει μεγαλυτερες βασεις !δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα να θελουμε να πουλαμε κατι που τους γονεις του ή τους παππουδες  του  τους πηραμε τζαμπα απο τη φυση (αντε να δωσαμε και καμμια 30αρια ευρω το ζευγαρι )  ,ή τους αγορασαμε 80 ή 200 απο καποιο εκτροφεα που και αυτος τις ειχε ειτε απο τη φυση ειτε 1-2 γεννιων πουλια .εχουμε υποχρεωση οσοι λεμε οτι αγαπαμε αυτο το πουλι να προσπαθησουμε για την σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης του και οσοι πρωτοποροι επιλεξουν στο μελλον να εχουν και οικονομικο αντιτιμο (δεν θα πω οφελος και δεν το κανω τυχαια ,γιατι και κεινοι θα εχουν μεχρι τοτε κανει αρκετα εξοδα )  αν θελησουν θα τυχουν σιγουρα της πρωτης επιλογης απο οσους θα ενδιαφερθουν.καποιοι αλλοι σαν εμενα (αν ποτε βγαλω πουλακια ) και τον Γιωργο δηλωνουμε δημοσια οτι θα επιλεγουμε να χαριζουμε και να ανταλλασουμε και ελπιζω να μην βρεθουμε ποτε στη θεση να εκτεθουμε για κατι διαφορετικο !

σε καθε περιπτωση πριν απο ολα αυτο που θα επρεπε να ενδιαφερει τους εκτροφεις της καρδερινας balcanicα ειναι η δημιουργια συλλογου και κοινης θεσης απεναντι στο κρατος ωστε να το πιεσουν σε μια νομιμη εκτροφη οπως ξεκινησε καποτε σε ευρωπαικα κρατη ,θεσμοθετημενη με κανονες ,ελεγχο των αρχων και εποπτευση απο επιστημονικους φορεις .αν οχι τοτε αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε που λεμε


* τα περι αγριων πιασμενων που λεει ο Γιωργος μην του δινετε σημασια. Δεν κυριολεκτει. Οι προγονοι πριν 2-3 γενιες ναι. Αυτα που εχει οχι. Τα αγρια που ειχε αγορασει ειναι...



(το θέμα εδώ)

----------


## Χάρηs

Δημήτρη, καλημέρα.
Έχω ενστάσεις σε αυτά που λες όχι γιατί διαφωνώ με την ουσία τους 
αλλά με την πρακτική εφαρμογή τους.
Ο μέσος-& συντριπτική πλειοψηφία; - "διαμαρτυρόμενος" φορουμίστας περί τιμών καρδερίνας 
δεν έχει τις σκέψεις με ηθικές προεκτάσεις που αναφέρεσε.
Εάν δεν βρει πουλιά στις τιμές που αυτός θεωρεί μέχρι τώρα δεδομένες από τον
Κωνσταντινουπολίτη παππού του-δηλαδή 0-10Ε- 
μετά από 2 μέρες θα τον δεις με άγρια πιασμένα πουλιά
ή εάν καταφέρει να βρει εκτροφής πουλιά να μιλάει περί δυσκολίας εκτροφής
& του χρόνου σε περίπτωση επιτυχούς αναπαραγωγής θα δεις περήφανα
να αναρτά αγγελίες πώληση στις τιμές που τώρα διαμαρτύρεται.
Υπό συνθήκες δεν είμαι αντίθετος με τα παραπάνω(μάλλον το γνωρίζεις)
είμαι αντίθετος με την εικονική ...διαμαρτυρία...
Παρακολουθούμε τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια μαζί τα φόρουμ, 
εύκολα είναι να διαπιστωθούν τα παραπάνω.
Χωρίς να αμφισβητώ(το εννοώ) τη δική σου ή κάποιων άλλων σκέψη
περί χαρίσματος των καρδερίνων που θα βγάλουν του χρόνου.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο που αυτό έχει προέκταση ακόμα & στις μεταλλαγμένες του εξωτερικού.
Όπου τα πράγματα θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα, αλλά & εκεί τα...μπουρδουκλώνουμε. 
Βλέποντας & συγκρίνοντας πουλιά μεταξύ τους θα σου πω ότι υπάρχει αρχέγονο μέητζορ 
το οποίο αντικειμενικά αξίζει 100Ε αλλά & αρχέγονο μέητζορ που αντικειμενικά αξίζει 350 Ε.
(Μου αναφέρθηκαν & νούμερα πολύ υψηλότερα για αρχέγονο).
Αλλά η νοοτροπία μας (& μη γνώση)είναι να βγούμε στα φόρουμ να πούμε ότι 
"ανακάλυψα αρχέγονο με 100 Ε στο Βέλγιο" 
αρχικώς μη γνωρίζοντας σε τι τιμή θα φτάσει τελικά αυτό στην Ελλάδα-όντας ζωντανό-
αλλά κυρίως μη συνυπολογίζοντας ότι αυτό των 350Ε ίσως είναι μακρύτερο κατά 1 κεφάλι
ή έχει διπλάσια μάσκα.
Στο Reggio υπήρχανε 3 ξένοι εκτροφείς που είχανε μακράν στο σύνολο τις καλύτερες καρδερίνες. 
Υποθέτω ότι το πετυχαίνουν με επιλεκτικές εισαγωγές γεννητόρων στο κοπάδι τους,
κάτι το οποίο έχει & το ανάλογο κόστος σε αυτούς.
Κάποιος εκτροφέας καναρινιών τύπου με έδειξε ένα πουλί(καναρίνι) που το αγόρασε 300 Ε.
Δεν του είπα ότι "κορόίοδο,να σου βρω με 35 Ε από το πετ σοπ" της γειτονιάς μου,
δεδομένου ότι το επέλεξε με συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια για την αναβάθμιση του κοπαδιού του.
Με τα παραπάνω θέλω να πω ότι στην Ελλάδα αυτοί που έστω αυτοπροσδιορίζοντε ως εκτροφείς
("επαγγελματίες" ή "ερασιτέχνες") δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι η εκτροφή καρδερίνας είναι κάτι 
που έχει ξεφύγει από την παλιά κατοχή καρδερίνων αλλά & έχει δυσανάλογα αυξημένο κόστος.
(Κάποιοι που έχουν χάσει πουλί 400Ε ίσως καταλαβαίνουν). 
Άσχετα με το πως ο καθένας θεωρεί ότι θα το διαχειριστεί(το κόστος).
Επιπλέον επειδή αρεσκόμαστε στην λέξη "εκτροφή",
 εκτροφή σε όλα τα είδη το ζωικού βασιλείου βλ. σκυλιά που "παίζοντε" τρελά ποσά
σημαίνει κάτι που πονάει στην ...τσέπη.
Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι μάλλον άμεσα συνυφασμένα με την παρακάτω παράγραφό σου



> σε καθε περιπτωση πριν απο ολα αυτο που θα επρεπε να ενδιαφερει τους εκτροφεις της καρδερινας balcanicα ειναι η δημιουργια συλλογου και κοινης θεσης απεναντι στο κρατος ωστε να το πιεσουν σε μια νομιμη εκτροφη οπως ξεκινησε καποτε σε ευρωπαικα κρατη ,θεσμοθετημενη με κανονες ,ελεγχο των αρχων και εποπτευση απο επιστημονικους φορεις .αν οχι τοτε αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε που λεμε


Η τελευταία σου πρόταση είναι μάλλον η ουσία της υπόθεσης περί εκτροφέων καρδερίνας!

----------


## jk21

Χαρη θα ηθελα καταρχην να ξερεις οτι οσο αφορα τον Γιωργο που αναφερθηκες σε προηγουμενο ποστ ,ειναι απο τους εκτροφεις που και πληρωσανε για να παρουν πουλακια εκτροφης και καθε τοσο δινουν αρκετα χρηματα για να τους εχει οτι πιο εξεζητημενο .οχι αχρηστο αλλα παραπανω και απο αυτο που αρκει .δεν ανηκει λοιπον στις κατηγοριες επιδοξων εκτροφεων ή α<<εκτροφεων >>  στις οποιες αναφερθηκες .ειναι ο ιδιος που μου χαρησε 2 απο τα πουλακια του  και με πιεσε τοσο αυτος οσο και αλλοι 2-3 φιλοι να δοκιμασω αυτη την εκτροφη για να μπορω αυτα που λεω θεωρητικα να τα λεω και εμπειρικα ωστε να πειθω περισσοτερους ( περι μαντζουνιων  ,μη χρησης φαρμακων ,διατροφης απο τη φυση κλπ ) .ειναι ο ιδιος που ξερω οπτι εχει χαρισει πουλακι και σε αλλο ατομο εδω μεσα (καρδερινες ) .ειναι ενας απο αυτους που ειναι ετσι οπως θες εσυ τους εκτροφεις .

οσο αφορα τις καρδερινες μεταλλαγμενες ή αλλων αρχεγονων ειδων οχι ομως balcanica  , νομιζω σου ειπα οτι εχουν αλλο πλαισιο συζητησης γιατι μιλαμε για μια εκτροφη που ειναι σταθεροποιημενη σε ενα βαθμο και αν δεν σταθεροποιειται και εδω ειναι γιατι τα πουλια που ερχονται ελλαδα ειναι επι το πλειστον μεγαλων εκτροφειων που για λογου κερδους τα τιγκαρουν στα φαρμακα και χωρις σωστο προγραμμα αποτοξινωσης (αν δεν εχει ηδη γινει χωρις να φαινεται το κακο ) που μονο ενας γιατρος μπορει να δωσει ,συντομα ..καταληγουν .


ομως το θεμα μας και οπως εχω καταλαβει ο μεγαλος σου καημος και αγαπη  ειναι η σταθεροποιηση της σωστης εκτροφης της balcanica . για να γινει κατι τετοιο ειμαι καθετος (οπως και συ ) στη θεσπιση κανονων και νομιμποιηση για να μπορεσει να γινει κατι  και ειμαι επισης καθετος (εσυ απο οτι καταλαβα μεχρι τωρα δεν εισαι ) οτι μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει εκτροφη ,δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα (εγω δεν μου δινω δικαιωμα να το κανω για παντα ! ) να μιλαμε για πωλησεις ,παρα για σωστες ανταλλαγες για αναμιξη αιματων και δωρεες οταν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ,εκει που αξιζει και εχει εξασφαλιστει οτι θα αξιοποιηθουν με τον ιδιο τροπο και οχι σαν εμπορευμα

----------


## mitsman

Μου εχει χαρισει και εμενα θηλυκια καρδερινα εκτροφης ο Γιωργος!!!!

----------


## Χάρηs

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν αναφέρθηκα σε καμμία περίπτωση προσωπικά
για τον Γιώργο(ούτε σε κανέναν άλλον).
Εάν με δική μου υπαιτιότητα φάνηκε κάτι τέτοιο να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τον ίδιο 
αλλά & από τους υπόλοιπους.
Για τα υπόλοιπα,λέω ότι θέλουμε να κάνουμε εκτροφές(σε όλα τα είδη)
ευρωπαικών προδιαγραφών αλλά ελληνικής...νοοτροπίας.
Δηλαδή τσάμπα &...φιλικά, σε όλα τα είδη(βγάζουμε την ιδιαιτερότητα Balcanica).
Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, δεν αναφέρομαι σε κανέναν προσωπικά.
Για το θέμα Balcanica, όντως έχουμε διαφορετικές σκέψεις.
Με βάση όμως τη σεβαστή θέση σου, 
κάποιος δεν θα έπρεπε να αγοράσει καθόλου Balcanica εκτροφής 
παρά μόνο εάν του χαριζόταν.
Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση ουσιαστικά γίνεται αποδέκτης προϊόντος εγκλήματος 1ης-2η-3ης γεννεάς
& δίνει το οικονομικό έναυσμα στον εκτροφέα-πωλητή να συνεχίσει αυτό το "λάθος".
Είναι αντίστοιχο(πιο εκλεπτυσμένο) του "μην αγοράζετε άγρια από πετ σοπ, διότι το μονο που γίνεται είναι 
αύριο να έχει περισσότερα άγρια στο μαγαζί του".  
Τα παραπάνω χωρίς καμμία δόση ειρωνίας, 
απλά μου θυμίζουν τα περίεργα & ευτράπελα που γίνοντε τα τελευταία χρόνια στα φόρουμ
με το θέμα των φωτογραφιών & των δαχτυλιδιών.
Όπου ουσιαστικά "τεντώνουμε" & "μαζεύουμε" την αξία της πιστοποίησης εκτροφής 
με την ύπαρξη φωτογραφίας δαχτυλιδωμένης καρδερίνας, κατά το δοκούν...

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ ,η λαθος ελληνικη νοοτροπια ξεκινα απο το λαθος ξεκινημα της ιδιας της εκτροφης .Aκομα και ολοι αυτοι  που εχουν πετυχει μεχρι τωρα ,την υπαρξη αυτης της εκτροφης ,αν ειχανε ξεκινησει σωστα ,θα μετρουσανε πολυ λιγοτερες θυσιες (απώλειες πιασμενων και γεννημενων στο κλουβι ) .Δεν νοειται για μενα εκτροφεας μιας τετοιας εκτροφης, χωρις προσωπικο κτηνιατρο ή προσωπικες γνωσεις στις ασθενειες αυτων των πουλιων ή εστω καθημερινές προσπάθειες για να γίνει γνώστης  .Δινει ο καθενας οτι φαρμακο του πασσαρουνε και οποτε εκεινος θελει .Δίνει τη μια φορά το τάδε με σουλφαχλωροπυριδαζίνη και σε λιγο καιρό το αλλάζει με ένα καλύτερο γιατι εκεινο έχει ....σουλφαχλωπυριδαζίνη .Δίνει και για πρόληψη αντιβίωση  (!!!!!!     ::  ) και μαλιστα την ισχυροτερη θεωρητικά που υπάρχει  για να διαλυσει μια και καλη οτι καλό υπάρχει ακόμα απο χλωρίδα στην κοιλια του ετσι κι αλλιως στρεσσαρισμένου   συνήθως πουλιου . Αν μαλιστα παρολα αυτα πετύχει να έχει πουλάκια γεννημένα στην εκτροφή του ,ακολουθεί και αυτός τις διδαχές αρκετών παλαιοτερων ,να ενισχύσει το αίμα τους με τον φθηνό αλλά καταστροφικό για ότι έχει πετύχει τρόπο : βάζοντας τα <<εκτροφής >> με νέα πιασμένα ,εισαγάγοντας βόμβες κοκκιδίων isospora και atoxoplasma ξανα στην εκτροφή του (που στη φύση υπάρχουν συνήθως σε φυσιολογικό ελεγχόμενο πληθυσμό στα πουλια σαν παράσιτο ,αλλα στην αιχμαλωσίας γιγαντώνονται με το πρώτο στρεσσάρισμα του πουλιου ...  )  .Ειναι δυνατον αυτο να συμβαινει σε πουλια που δεν εχει καν σταθεροποιηθει η εκτροφη τους ; αλλα πως να γινει κατι τετοιο οταν ουτε συλλογος πανελλαδικος για την εκτροφη υπαρχει ,ουτε σεμιναρια γινονται ,ουτε νομος που να καθοριζει ποιος και με ποιες συνθηκες μπορει να γινει εκτροφεας; ειναι δυνατον οσοι εχουν βγαλει πουλια αντι να δινουν τα πουλια τους ειτε ως ανταλλαγη για αλλαγη αιματων που ειναι πολυ βασικο ,ειτε σε οσους πιθανον να δειχνουν οτι εχουν τις γνωσεις να εκθρεψουν ( ασχετα αν αυτο γίνεται  χαριζοντας τα ,ειτε  παρεχοντας τα με συμβολικο ανταλλαγμα τροφης ή εξοπλισμου που γυρνα ξανα στα πουλια)  ,να τα δινουν στον πρωτο τυχοντα που θέλει να τα αγοράσει; ακομα και αν πρεπει ντε και καλα να πουλησουν ,το που θα τα δωσουν ειναι η πρωτη παραμετρος που θα επρεπε να βαζουν .Αλλα δεν νομιζω κανενας εκτροφεας οτι εχει ελληνικα πουλια σε τοσο σταθεροποιημενη και εκτεταμενη εκτροφη ,που να μπορει και να πουλα κιολας  ,αλλα και να εχει παραλληλα σιγουρο οτι αυτο δεν θα ειναι σε βαρος της σταθεροποιησης της εκτροφης .Εκτος αν εχει αλλαξει προτεραιοτητες στην πορεια ... 

Ας παμε σε αυτους που αγοραζουν : αν ειναι να αγορασουν απο καποιον που συνεχιζει παραλληλα με την εκτροφη να αρπαζει απο τη φυση ,κακως θα κανουν να αγορασουν και πραγματι ειναι συνεργεια και ενισχυση ενος εγκληματος .Αν ειναι να αγορασουν απο εκτροφεα που δεν πιανει πουλια (ποτε ή τωρα ) αλλα εχει σαν προτεραιοτητα να πουλησει τα λιγα που εβγαλε πριν καν σταθεροποιησει την εκτροφη του ,καλα θα κανουν (αν αυτοι ειναι ικανοι να εκθρεψουν και εχουν ονειρα για την εκτροφη και οχι για κερδη ) ωστε να πανε τα πουλια καπου ισως καλυτερα .Το ιδανικοτερο βεβαια, θα ηταν αυτα τα άτομα ,να τυχουν εκλογης και εκτιμησης καποιων παλιοτερων που μεσα απο αυτους βλεπουνε ελπιδα στη συνεχιση των δικων τους ονειρων  ... 
  θα μου πεις ..δεν ειναι και αυτοι κλεπταποδοχοι; 
Το οποιο λαθος ΧΑΡΗ εγινε πριν καποια ή αρκετα χρονια .ομως ειναι ηδη δεδομενο και δεδομενα τα γεννημενα πουλια στην αιχμαλωσια .οσα απο αυτα ταιστηκανε στο στομα απο ανθρωπο ,οσα απο αυτα δεν μαθανε απο γονεις σπορους της φυσης, γιατι το αφεντικο δεν κουβαλουσε καθε μερα κλαρια απο ραδικια ,γαρδελοχορτα και αγκαθια ,οσα απο αυτα ζουνε εδω και μηνες απο τη στιγμη της γεννησης τους σε κλουβια και μαλιστα οχι ευρύχωρα ώστε να πετούν αλλα να χοροπηδουν στην ουσία , που δεν αφησανε το μυικο συστημα τους αλλα και τα φτερα να αναπτυχθουν με τη δυναμη που πρεπει ,ολα αυτα δεν ξερω τι μελλον μπορει να εχουν εκει εξω στη φυση . Σε αντιθεση με τα πιασμενα που μια χαρα μπορουν να γυρισουν , υπο συνθηκες καταλληλες βεβαια ,σε αυτη .Μπορουμε να επιλέξουμε να μην γινουμε κλεπταποδοχοι ,οπως λες ,αλλα το μελλον της εκτροφης στα χερια μονο λιγων ρομαντικων ,αναμεσα σε πολλους επιδοξους εμπορους εκτροφεις ,ειναι δεδομενο για μενα ...   : συρρικνωση και τελος της εκτροφής  , αργα ή γρηγορα .Ζω με την αισθηση  ( λαθος ή μη δεν ξερω ) ,οτι μια σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης μπορει μεσοπροσθεσμα να μειωσει το πιασιμο νεων πουλιων και η κουλτουρα που αναπτυσεται μεσα απο την γνωση του διαδικτυου ,καποτε να συμβαλει μακροπροθεσμα και στην διακοπη της κακης αυτης παραδοσης .Αν λαθος ελπιζω, τοτε και η εκτροφη δεν εχει νοημα .αν ελπιζω σωστα ,οταν δεν γινεται διαφορετικα (οπως θα ηθελα μεσα απο δωρεες και ανταλλαγες  ) και καποιοι ισως αγορασουν,  ας γινουν και κλεπταποδοχοι .

Για τα δαχτυλιδια τωρα ... δαχτυλιδια φορανε και τα κλεμμενα απο φωλιες .ειτε ειναι no name αλλα κλειστου τυπου ,ειτε ειναι επωνυμα αλλα και ξενων εκτροφεων απο πεθαμενα εισαγωμενα πουλια που οπως στον πολεμο βγαζανε τα χρυσα δοντια απο αυτα βγαζουν τα δαχτυλιδια τους για να παρουσιασουν ντοπια πουλια κλεμμενα απο τη φυση ως εισαγωμενα εκτροφης .μεχρι και εξαγωμενα και επανεισαγωμενα εχω ακουσει που τους μπαινει δαχτυλιδι με ειδικο εργαλειο και σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια .υπαρχουν βεβαια και αυτα με δαχτυλιδι μεγαλυτερης διαμετρου που ειτε το ψωνιζεις επειδη δεν ξερεις ,ειτε επειδη σου λεει    <<ξεχασα μια δυο μερες να τα βαλω και οταν προσπαθησα δεν χωρούσανε και εβαλα μεγαλυτερα ...  >> 

Τοτε γιατι τα ζητουν τα φορουμ; δεν μπορω να σου πω για αλλα ,αλλα η δικια μας θεση ηταν σταθερη εξ αρχης .δεν αρνηθηκαμε ποτε βοηθεια σε πουλακι και δεν χρειαστηκε ποτε να δειξει καποιος δαχτυλιδι για να βοηθηθει σε θεματα υγειας .σε θεματα γνωσης διατροφης συζηταμε ελευθερα *. καποιοι κανονες μπαινουνε για δινουνε ενα στιγμα των θεσεων της κοινοτητας * και να εφαρμοζονται οταν πρεπει να εφαρμοστουν .αν καποιος θελει ντε και καλα να δειξει σε φωτο το πουλακι του , που ανηκει στα ιθαγενη, ναι τοτε να δειξει με δαχτυλιδι για να δει και το νεο παιδι που θα μπει σαν επισκεπτης και να παραδειγματιστει .αλλιως δεν ειναι ζητημα ζωης και θανατου να μην το δειξει .απο κει και περα αν καποιος μπει και πει οτι εχω ενα πιασμενο και θελα να κανω αυτο ή εχει το ταδε και πως να γινει καλα ή γιατι δεν επιτρεπεται κυριοι διαχειριστες να μιλαμε για πιασμενα ,τοτε ναι οι κανονες ειναι δεοομενοι και δεν θα επιτρεψουμε κατι τετοιο .ακομα και για θεμα υγειας που ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι συνειδισιακα αν πρεπει να βοηθησεις ή οχι ,παντοτε υπαρχουν τροποι να το κανεις χωρις να μενει για παντα στο φορουμ σε οσους το δουνε , οτι ενταξει μωρε και να αρρωστησει το πιασμενο ,εκει θα μας απαντησουνε ...αλλο μια φορα και με τον τροπο που πρεπει και αλλο δημοσια και πολλαπλασιαστικα

----------


## PAIANAS

Όπως πάντα σε όλους τους τομείς ..δεν υπάρχει μόνο άσπρο και μαύρο ...υπάρχουν και πάμπολλες αποχρώσεις του γκρι.
Ούτε οι νόμοι και τα ''χαρτιά '' είναι πανάκεια ,ούτε και τα συνεχώς ανανεούμενα πουλιά από τη φύση είναι λύση (αν και η καρδερίνα δεν κινδυνεύει προς το παρόν με εξαφάνιση ).Μεγάλο ρόλο -ίσως το σημαντικότερο παίζει η παιδεία ,η οικολογική αλλά όσον αφορά το συνάφι μας , η εκτροφική συνείδηση .
Ο ενημερωμένος και έμπειρος εκτροφέας ξέρει -η πρέπει να ξέρει - το μέτρο ,το ποσοστό ''πλουραλισμού '' του κουμασιού του από τη φύση , την σωστή διαχείρηση πουλιών της φύσης ,τη δημιουργία σωστής γραμμής ''παραγωγής''.
Και επειδή αναφέρθηκε το θέμα της φωνής και της ''ποιότητας-εύρος'' του κελαηδίσματος, χωρίς πουλιά από τη φύση το αποτέλεσμα είναι σίγουρα κατώτερο των προσδοκιών (και δε διορθώνεται με cd's..) . Οι αρχαίοι έλεγαν ''παν μέτρονάριστον '' και έχουν διαζρονικά ,απόλυτο δίκιο .

----------


## jk21

καλα θα ηταν να σκεφτουμε γιατι οι καρδερινες εκτροφης δεν εχουν το τραγουδι της φυσης ....  δεν μπορει να τα εχουμε ολα ! 

οσο για το αν τα συνεχως ανανεουμενα πουλια απο τη φυση αν ειναι λυση ή οχι νομιζω δεν μπορει καν να αποτελει σκεψη  για απαντηση .ανεξαρτητα απο την ηθικη πλευρα του θεματος ,τα πραγματα για τα φορτια παρασιτων που κουβαλουν και για το ποσο βομβες αποτελουν για την οποια επιτευγμενη εκτροφη ειναι δεδομενα και ξεκαθαρα !!! αν μαλιστα καποιοι πρωτεργατες της εκτροφης και οχι του πουλοπιασιματος βαζουν και παραμετρους οτι η καρδερινα δεν ειναι απειλουμενο ειδος επισημα ,αναρωτιεμαι πως θα σκεφτονται οσοι δεν εχουν ακομα εκτροφικη συνειδηση !

----------


## PAIANAS

H καρδερίνα (και τα άγρια γενικότερα ) δεν κινδυνεύουν από τους ''πρωτεργάτες της εκτροφής'' (σίγουρα δεν εναφέρεσαι σε μένα γιατί δεν είμαι τέτοιος) ..αλλά από τους ψευτοεκτροφείς και τους επιτήδειους που έχουν βρει πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν ,όσον αφορά την οικονομική διάσταση του θέματος (πουλώντας φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες )..Η σωστή διαχείρηση δεν κάνει κακό στη φύση ..αντίθετα μπορεί να τη βοηθήσει διατηρώντας και εξελίσσοντας είδη που πιθανώς να κινδύνευαν (πάλι κυρίως από τον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα ) με εξαφάνιση (π.χ. gouldians) .

----------


## jk21

Πρωτεργατες της εκτροφης δεν ειναι μονο αυτοι που ξεκινουν μια εκτροφη οπως την ξεκινουν  ,αλλα και αυτοι που στην κοινωνια της πληροφοριας εχουν αναμεσα στους νεους που αναζητουν πληροφοριες για την εκτροφη ,σεβαστο ρολο (mod σε ιστοσελιδα για εκτροφη ιθαγενων  που εσυ εισαι τετοιος ΝΙΚΟ ) αλλα και <<  θεση >>  υπερ της και οχι υπερ του πουλοπιασιματος (εισαι επισης ενας απο αυτους ).Μαλιστα αναμεσα στους πρωτεργατες που εννοεις σιγουρα υπαρχουν και καποιοι που αφου την πετυχανε την χρησινοποιησανε για εμπορικους στοχους στη συνεχεια .η πιο πανω σποντα μου λοιπον σαφως και ξεκαθαρα (εκ αρχης ) αναφερεται σε σενα που εγω τουλαχιστον σε κατατασσω στα ατομα που ξεχωριζω στο χωρο .με χαρα (ασχετο αν συμφωνουμε ή διαφωνουμε σε επιμερους ζητηματα ) ειδα εναν ακομη που ξεχωριζω (και συ το ξερεις και δεν το λεω τωρα επειδη μας διαβαζει ) να παιρνει θεση τις 2 τελευταιες μερες στο θεμα και εκεινος .

οσο αφορα το αλλος σκελος : η σωστη διαχειρηση στη φυση δεν γινεται απο ανεξελεγκτους καλοπροαιρετους και κακοπροαιρετους εκτροφεις αλλα μεσα απο επιστημονικη παρεμβαση  που καθοριζει το ποια πουλια ,απο που ,ποσο καιρο κλπ θα χρησιμοποιηθουν για το οποιο εγχειρημα .την εκτελεση των πιο πανω σαφως μπορει να την κανουν οι εκτροφεις αλλα το θεμα ειναι ποιοι ειναι οι ικανοι ... οταν δημιουργηθει ο συλλογος που θα ειναι σε θεση να εκπαιδευει και να κρινει κατι τετοιο το ξανασυζηταμε ....

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη ήμουν αντίθετος με συλλόγους και Ομοσπονδίες ...Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς (κυρίως λόγω ελλείψεως χρόνου και πολλών υποχρεώσεων ) ,είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ενταχθούμε σε συλλόγους ,να ενώσουμε τις φωνές μας και τις δυνάμεις μας ,μήπως και τελικά καταφέρουμε να πάμε ένα βηματάκι παραπάνω στο θέμα της νομιμοποίησης (συλλογικά και όχι αποσπασματικά και μεμονωμένα ) .
Μέχρι τότε -όπως το γενικότερο μπάχαλο που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα - τη δουλειά καλώς η κακώς θα την κάνουν (όπως την κάνουν ) όσοι αγαπάνε τα ιθαγενή .Όχι οργανωμένα ,όχι με σχέδιο ,όχι με προοπτική αλλά κατά συνείδηση .Δυστυχώς εδώ εμπεριέχεται το στοιχείο του εμπλουτισμού του κοπαδιού από πουλιά της φύσης .Δεν έχει σημασία αν εγώ η εσύ είμαστε αντίθετοι ...είναι γεγονός ότι γίνεται και θα πρέπει να το καταμοήσουμε και να το αποδεχθούμε .Το ναι σε όλα δεν δίνει λύσεις ,το όχι σε όλα είναι ουτοπικό .Το θέμα είναι να αντιμετωπίζουμε ρεαλιστικά μια δεδομένη -στρεβλή - κατάσταση και να προσπαθούμε (όπως τόσο καιρό έκανες ανιδιοτελώς και συ αλλού ..) να βοηθήσουμε και να αλλάξουμε νοοτροπίες ..

----------


## juamx214

Διαβασα αρκετα post και μετα απο κάποια στιγμη συγνωμη αλλα κουράστικα... Εγω θα πώ τι βλέπω εγω. Αμφιβάλω αν κάποιος απο τους εκτροφεις που κόπτονται για την εκτροφη καρδερινας (η φλωρου σκαρθιου κτλ...) εχουν ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥΣ προγονους. Αληθεια πως τους απέκτισαν; Ενα δαχτυλίδι δε μου λέει κάτι πλεον. θα σταθω σε άλλο κομματι εγω.
Εγω πλεον μελετάω και την ψυχολογια του πουλιου. Εχω ιθαγενη εκτροφης και τα έχω περάσει απο μερικα τεστ (αν αυτο με κάνει απανθωπο κτλ ναι ειμαι αλλα έμαθα πολλα γι αυτα.) Οταν πήρα την καρδερινα μου την είχα σε μια ζευγαρώστρα μονη της. η καρδερινα χτυπιοταν οταν με έβλεπε (εκτροφης με δαχτυλιδι.) την κράτησα εκει εναμιση μηνα περιπου. Αυτη η κατάσταση συνέχεια. μετά την έβαλα σε μιά κλούβα 1μΧ0,5μΧ0,5μ με καναρίνια που με γνώριζαν. την άφησα ένα 5μηνο εκεί. Τις πρώτες μέρες χτυιόταν αλλα σιγα σιγα ηρεμουσε.Οταν δε με φοβόταν πλέον την έβαλα σε μονο κλουβι μόνη της σε σημειο πιο ψηλο απο το δικο μου υψος και πάλι χτυπιόταν Επαναλαμβάνω ειχε ηρεμισει και εχω καθημερινη επαφη μαζι της μεχρι και τώρα και με γνωριζει απο το σφυριγμα. Την έβγαλα απο το μονο κλουβί και την έβαλα σε διπλη ζευγαρώστρα πάλι με ένα πολυ ήρεμο καναρίνι. Και ηρέμισε πάλι. Μετα άρχισα να παίζω με το ύψος τοποθέτησης του κλουβιου και είδα ότι οσο ποιο χαμηλα τόσο το χειροτερο. (Οι αλλαγες έγιναν ανα μηνα.). Τώρα την έχω πάλι στη κλουβα μαζι με τη θυλικια και έχω βάλει ένα ψεύτικο θαμνακι και κρυβονται εκει.
Που θέλω να καταλήξω με οοοοοοοοοοολο αυτο. Εκτροφης η όχι εχουν αγρια ενστικτα. ΑΓΡΙΑ. θέλουν άπλα και φυσικες κρυψονες. Θελουν να παίρνουν την ηρεμια απο κάπου αλλού. Εχω 20 καναρινια 2 καρδερινες 2 σκαρθακια και ένα φλώρο. Μολις αρχισει να χτυπιέται ένα τοτε τρελένονται όλα. Ειναι η αισθηση του κοπαδιου. Χτυπιεται ενα αρα κατι καο συμβαινει αρα χτυπιομαστε ολα. Ετσι σκευτονται. Θέλουν να νομιζουν οτι ειναι ανεπηρέαστα. 
Πχ για να συνυθήσουν την παρουσια του σκύλου και να δουν οτι δεν ειναι εχθρος τους πήρε καιρο. Τωρα πλεον τα ακουμπαω διπλα του για να καθαρισω τα μυρίζει και αυτες ειναι ηρεμες. Αλλα και πάλι αν κάποιο τρομαξει τρελένονται κι αυτες.
Με λίγα λογια πιστευω οτι αν καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε ένα σωστο βήμα για εκτροφη πρέπει να πάρουμε σοβαρα την ψυχολογία του πουλιου. Παιζει συμαντικοτατο ρόλο για μένα. Και μακάρι κάποια στιγμη να φτάσουμε στο σημειο να ειναι οι καρδερινες σαν τα καναρίνια και να τις έχουμε στο κλουβι μεταφορας και να ειναι ανετες.

Καθε σχολιασμος και διευκρινηση στα λεγομενα μου ειναι δεκτα.

----------


## jk21

> Εκτροφης η όχι εχουν αγρια ενστικτα. ΑΓΡΙΑ. θέλουν άπλα και φυσικες κρυψονες. Θελουν να παίρνουν την ηρεμια απο κάπου αλλού. Εχω 20 καναρινια 2 καρδερινες 2 σκαρθακια και ένα φλώρο. Μολις αρχισει να χτυπιέται ένα τοτε τρελένονται όλα. Ειναι η αισθηση του κοπαδιου. Χτυπιεται ενα αρα κατι καο συμβαινει αρα χτυπιομαστε ολα
> 
> 
> Με λίγα λογια πιστευω οτι αν καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε ένα σωστο βήμα για εκτροφη πρέπει να πάρουμε σοβαρα την ψυχολογία του πουλιου. Παιζει συμαντικοτατο ρόλο για μένα. Και μακάρι κάποια στιγμη να φτάσουμε στο σημειο να ειναι οι καρδερινες σαν τα καναρίνια και να τις έχουμε στο κλουβι μεταφορας και να ειναι ανετες.


συμφωνω σαφεστατα με την τοποθετηση σου στα κομματια που παραθετω .Αν τα πουλια εχουν μεγαλωσει με τους γονεις τους  και δεν ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι ( περιπτωση ειτε εγκατελειμενων απο γονεις πουλιων εκτροφης  ,ειτε  κλεμμενων απο φωλιες ) ,τοτε εχουν αγρια ενστικτα ακομα και αν αυτο θα μειωθει (δεν θα εξαφανισθει ) με πολυ αργους ρυθμους Αν εννοεις βεβαια οτι εχουν ακριβως τα ιδια αγρια ενστικτα με τα πιασμενα απο τη φυση ,διαφωνω .Ειναι μακραν απο την εννοια << κοινωνικοποιημενα >> αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο σε πορεια κοινωνικοποιησης ,απο ενα πιασμενο 

Σαφως η ψυχολογια του πουλιου παιζει ρολο ,αλλα αυτο σημαινει ωρες κοντα στα πουλια της εκτροφης μας και ωρες bird watching των καρδερινων στη φυση 

Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι ελαχιστες απο τις λεγομενες καρδερινες εκτροφεις που πουλιουνται στην πιατσα ,ειναι πραγματικα εκτροφης ( δεν αναφερομαι σε major που ειναι αλλη ιστορια αλλα σε ντοπια ειδη ),αλλα υπαρχουν και με γονεις επισης εκτροφης .Δεν ειναι απολυτο ,αλλα θα τις βρεις αναμεσα σε αυτες που χαριζονται ... τις αγριες δεν τις χαριζουν ....αν δεν τους κανουν για εκτροφη ή τις αμολανε ή τις βαζουν να βγαλουν καρδερινοκαναρα  ...

----------


## adreas

Την  καρδερίνα  δεν την  καταλαβαίνεις   σε ένα  δυο  χρόνια πρέπει  να  φας ψωμί  για  να την  καταλάβεις  λίγο, όχι  ότι  εγώ είμαι  αυτός  που την  έχω  ημερέψει αν  το  είχα κάνει   θα  την έκανα  καναρίνι.  Ένα  νέο πουλί στο  κουμάσι  σου τι  περίμενες  να κάνει  η  βάζοντας του  μέσα  ένα σκύλο,  τα  πουλιά ηρεμούν  βάζοντας  τα σε  ύψος  0,5 από  το  έδαφος είναι  λιγότερο  δραστήρια εκεί.  Κάποτε  ήρθε  ένας φίλος και  ήπιαμε  καφέ  στα πουλάκια  και  εκεί που  καθόμασταν  μια στιγμή  έγινε  χαμός λέω  άλλο  πάλι και  τούτο  μετά πάλι  τα  ίδια κοιτάζω  έξω  μήπως υπάρχει  τίποτα  αρπαχτικό αλλά  τίποτα  μετά πάνω  στον  πανικό βλέπω  τα  χέρια του  φίλου  μου ένα  κομπολόι και  όταν το  έπαιζε  γινόταν αυτό  στα  μάτια  τους άραγε ήταν  εχθρός;

----------


## antoninio

..καλημερα..τα αγρια ενστικτα μενουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο στις καρδερινες..το γονιδιο ειναι περιεργο πραγμα..το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι καθως απο τα 4 καρδερινακια μου του 2010 τα 2 ειναι ηρεμα και τα αλλα 2 αγριμια...προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να καταλαβω το γιατι..αλλα ματαια..η κοινωνικοποιηση δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το υψος του κλουβιου η με τις ωρες που θα ειμαστε μαζι τους...σιγουρα βοηθαει και αυτο αλλα η μικρη μου εμπειρια μου εχει δειξει να προσεχω 2 παραμετρους..οτι οσο και να προσπαθω να με μαθουν πρεπει να αποφευγω θορυβους,αποτομες κινησεις χεριων και γενικα οτιδηποτε και οποιονδηποτε ξενο στο χωρο..η δευτερη παραμετρος ειναι και η πιο σημαντικη..το πως εκλαμβανει ο καθενας μας τον ορο <<κοινωνικοποιηση>>..δεν ειναι απλα ωρες ατελειωτες και σφυριγμα..πρεπει να ειναι δραστηριες ωρες γεματες ουσια..και να κανουμε τα πουλια να ασχουλουνται μονο με εμας..μα πανω απ`ολα δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ωρες..και μια ωριτσα αρκει ,απλα να ειναι σωστα..π.χ.πριν βαλω φρεσκια αυγοτροφη ξεκιναω μια επικοινωνια με σφυριγματα και ομιλιες.μολις αυτα ξεκινησουν και απαντανε μετα απο λιγο τους βαζω την αυγοτροφη.το ιδιο κανω και με τα βοτανα...οι καρδερινες εκλαμβανουν τελειως διαφορετικα αυτο που κανεις και μαθαινουν..οι πιο πολλοι βαζουμε διαφορα στο κλουβι και μετα καθομαστε να τις κοιταμε..το πουλι μετα ειναι απασχολημενο εχει παρει αυτο που θελει και δεν το βοηθαμε το ιδιο..
σε οτι αφορα το πανικο που γινεται στα εκτροφεια οταν το ενα βλεπει το αλλο να τρομαζει και μετα γινεται χαμος,,εχω καταληξει οτι ετσι ειναι η ζωωδης φυση..το εχω ερμηνευσει ως συνθημα των πουλιων μεταξυ τους οτι κατι συμβαινει..οπως στα ντοκυμαντερ που οταν βοσκει το κοπαδι υπαρχουν ενα δυο φυλακες και οταν κατι συμβει τα αλλα ζωα απο ενστικτο τρεχουν να κρυφτουν χωρις να ξερουν τι συμβαινει..απλα τρεχουν..

Υ.Γ.στο μικρο μου εκτροφειο ετσι λειτουργω..δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι το σωστο κι`ολας..ετσι κι `αλλιως ποιος ξερει τι ειναι σωστο και τι λαθος..

----------


## juamx214

> Την  καρδερίνα  δεν την  καταλαβαίνεις   σε ένα  δυο  χρόνια πρέπει  να  φας ψωμί  για  να την  καταλάβεις  λίγο, όχι  ότι  εγώ είμαι  αυτός  που την  έχω  ημερέψει αν  το  είχα κάνει   θα  την έκανα  καναρίνι.  Ένα  νέο πουλί στο  κουμάσι  σου τι  περίμενες  να κάνει  η  βάζοντας του  μέσα  ένα σκύλο,  τα  πουλιά ηρεμούν  βάζοντας  τα σε  ύψος  0,5 από  το  έδαφος είναι  λιγότερο  δραστήρια εκεί.


Η άμεση επαφη με το σκυλο (οσ κυλος δεν ειναι πανω απο το κλουβι αλλα διπλα του καθος ο χωρος του ειναι ακριβώς κατω απο την βεραντα στο 1 μετρο και σηκονεται στα 2 για να τα δει) εγινε μετα το μησο χρονο. Πιστεώ οτι πρέπει να μαθουν ένα περιβάλλον. Πρεπει να δουν τους εχθρους τους φιλους και τα πλάσματα που υπάρχουν εκει και τους σκοπους τους. Αν δουν οτι ειναι αδιάφορα προς αυτα τοτε ηρεμουν. 

Δημήτρη στο δικο σου σχολιο για τα άγρια ενστικτα που λέω. Οχι δεν εννοώ οτι ειναι το ίδιο με τα πιασμενα. Καμια σχεση. Αλλο το ένστικτο του φυλακισμένου και άλλο του μεγαλωμένου στο κλουβι. Αλλο το ένστικτο του μεγάλωμένου στο κλουβι απο πιασμένους γονεις και άλλο αυτου απο γεννημένους στο κλουβι γονεις. Αλλα μένει ένα ένστικτο ελευθερίας καπου μέσα τους και το δείχνουν. Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να περάσουν πάρα πολλα χρόνια και πολλες γενιες εκτροφης για να μπορέσουμε να τα έχουμε ηρεμα. Μέχρι τότε θεωρο οτι ο χώρος τους πρεπει να ειναι μεγάλος. Και με βλάστηση για να κρυβονται η να κοιμουνται. Πχ τώρα που τους έχω το δεντρακι μέσα κοιμούνται μέσα σ αυτο. Τα καναρινια μου ποτε δεν το έκαναν αυτο. Απλα έπαιζαν μαζι του. Θεωρο οτι ειναι ένα απο τα ποιο απλα παραδείγματα αγριου ενστικτου.

----------

